# So about Dark Brandon's speech last night...



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

God damn man, what a fuckin speech am I right? He finally comes out and just fucking says what we've all been seeing, that Trump and his cult are creative a divisive rift in America in such a way that they outright are trying to subvert and destroy democracy just to get their way. Anytime they lose an election for example they'll call it rigged. Hell, even just last night, after Alaska added ranked choice rating, some Republican grifter lost a seat and now the right is trying to burn ranked choice *voting* and anti-democratic.

Finally, Biden is based.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 2, 2022)

They actually had a chance to win that seat due to RCV, yet some of the Republican voters still didn't vote for her.


----------



## SScorpio -- least intelligent post in the thread (Sep 2, 2022)

No ones questioning the very odd lighting choice?


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

From the former liberal who founded the walkway campaign.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

Very funny seeing the right suddenly pretend that violent rhetoric from a president is NOW an issue, even though Biden only said that insurrection isn't democratic.

Where were you guys when Trump said everyone who burns the flag should be deported? Or that anyone who criticizes the founding fathers should be jailed? Now you anti-American scum get outed for being what you are and you're VERY upset about it.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Very funny seeing the right suddenly pretend that violent rhetoric from a president is NOW an issue, even though Biden only said that insurrection isn't democratic.


I'm glad you finally have that view point. Now about the riots/insurrections in the major cities over the last six years. Were those also un-democratic? The burning of cars, and beating of people in DC the day of Trump's inauguration, was that also un-democratic?


----------



## City (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm sure that antagonizing half the country like he did will have no negative consequences whatsoever.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

City said:


> I'm sure that antagonizing half the country like he did will have no negative consequences whatsoever.


If you guys get violent because he called you anti-American then that is on *you.* Not on him. Dingus.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> If you guys get violent because he called you anti-American then that is on *you.* Not on him. Dingus.


Only one person last night was calling for violence. It's an odd decision to do so two months before the mid term elections. It seems like it will driving more of the undesirables to the polls.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 2, 2022)

This timeline is the best timeline.


LainaGabranth said:


> If you guys get violent because he called you anti-American then that is on *you.* Not on him. Dingus.


ACCELERATE


----------



## City (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> If you guys get violent because he called you anti-American then that is on *you.* Not on him. Dingus.


Who is "you"? I'm not a republican. I'm not even American. I'm just watching it all from a neutral point of view and I can confirm that your country is extremely fucked up. My biggest hope is that none of the shit that will inevitably overflow won't spill in other countries. It's already bad as it is when some americans visit spain and get offended when they learn what they use to say "black".


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Only one person last night was calling for violence. It's an odd decision to do so two months before the mid term elections. It seems like it will driving more of the undesirables to the polls.


Then you can easily quote his "violent rhetoric"


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

All he did was state the obvious, but it's about time.  If your loyalty is to a single person, and a rich East coast elitist nonetheless, you don't actually give a shit about what happens to the country or the majority of its citizens.  Trump is and always has been a fucking cancer, long before he even entered into the arena of politics.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Then you can easily quote his "violent rhetoric"


Just scoped out the minutes/transcript of the speech and at no point does Biden outright advocate violence. He, in fact, denounces using violence several times throughout the speech. There are quite a few times (I think four) that he states that he will 'defend' against the MAGA Republicans and 'white extremists'. Also asks the nation to join him in doing so 2.5 times. 

Is he outright saying to attack? No. Is it easy to misconstrue/read into? Very much so. It's inflammatory, and to say otherwise is a bit shortsighted. As I said before though, ACCELERATE.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> Just scoped out the minutes/transcript of the speech and at no point does Biden outright advocate violence. He, in fact, denounces using violence several times throughout the speech. There are quite a few times (I think four) that he states that he will 'defend' against the MAGA Republicans and 'white extremists'. Also asks the nation to join him in doing so 2.5 times.
> 
> Is he outright saying to attack? No. Is it easy to misconstrue/read into? Very much so. It's inflammatory, and to say otherwise is a bit shortsighted. As I said before though, ACCELERATE.


Now do Trump's Jan 6th speech that he was impeached over.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Now do Trump's Jan 6th speech that he was impeached over.


The one where he says the word "fight" like fifty times?

Hell, let's not even pretend this Biden speech came out of nowhere, there's been a biblical flood of death threats toward FBI agents, judges, politicians, and their families ever since the seizure of illegally-held documents from Mar-a-lago.  Let's see how many Republicans are actually willing to die on behalf of this criminal sack of shit.  Bring the indictments already.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Now do Trump's Jan 6th speech that he was impeached over.


Might be off topic since the thread was about Biden's speech, but will do.



Xzi said:


> The one where he says the word "fight" like fifty times?
> 
> Hell, let's not even pretend this Biden speech came out of nowhere, there's been a biblical flood of death threats toward FBI agents, judges, politicians, and their families ever since the seizure of illegally-held documents from Mar-a-lago.  Let's see how many Republicans are actually willing to die on this criminal sack of shit's behalf.


None. Many will caterwaul, but none are willing to die on this hill. Just like every other issue/stance/statement made in this country.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The one where he says the word "fight" like fifty times?
> 
> Hell, let's not even pretend this Biden speech came out of nowhere, there's been a biblical flood of death threats toward FBI agents, judges, politicians, and their families ever since the seizure of illegally-held documents from Mar-a-lago.  Let's see how many Republicans are actually willing to die on this criminal sack of shit's behalf.


Is that different from Congressman Steve Scalise being shot with the attacker planning to have shot have hoping to kill overs?

The violent storming of the capital during the hearing for Brett Kavanaugh.

The calls for public harassment of politicians.

We have been divided for a very long time and their rhetoric isn't making it better.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> None. Many will caterwaul, but none are willing to die on this hill. Just like every other issue/stance/statement made in this country.


Well, one already died trying to shoot up an FBI office.  I agree though that the percentage of Republicans with the balls to actually act on their rhetoric is very low.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> We have been divided for a very long time and their rhetoric isn't making it better.


A populous divided is a populous easily controlled.



Xzi said:


> Well, one already died trying to shoot up an FBI office.  I agree though that the percentage of Republicans with the balls to actually act on their rhetoric is very low.


I don't think (if you're referring to Ashli Babbit) they went in planning, or even accepting the idea that they wouldn't be waking up the next day. I don't think it's just Republicans either, it's all Americans no matter what side of the coin you're on. Many are willing to fight for a cause, maybe even kill. The thought of actually dying, to be a martyr for a cause however, is one that I'd say (and could very well be wrong, and if so I'll recant that) many wouldn't deign to make.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> No ones questioning the very odd lighting choice?
> 
> View attachment 325478


you should redo the 2nd picture as trump dipsh- he's the real hitler 2.0 anyways i just don't give a crap on the daily death threats i'm getting from calling a trump supporter a commie (calling it as it is) I'm so paranoid af i keepy knives at my bedside it gets to a point your life > the law i mmean why would you go to fucking jail if a person actuallly tries to killl you? kind of screwed up that way


----------



## Xzi (Sep 2, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> I don't think (if you're referring to Ashli Babbit) they went in planning, or even accepting the idea that they wouldn't be waking up the next day.


Nah I'm referring to the guy who attacked the FBI office in Cincinnati following the warrant being executed on Mar-a-lago.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...s-navy-vet-drove-fast-was-devoted-d-rcna42937


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

I think I'm an Anarcho Bidenist now just because of how BASED that speech was


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 2, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Nah I'm referring to the guy who attacked the FBI office in Cincinnati following the warrant being executed on Mar-a-lago.


Attacked the FBI with a nail gun. Also had top-secret clearance and was on nuclear submarines. That's the first I've heard of this, but I appreciate you linking it to me. Since they decided to ATTACK AN FBI FIELD OFFICE WITH A NAIL GUN, I'd say they may have had an idea of what would happen. That or they were channeling Terry.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 2, 2022)

City said:


> I'm sure that antagonizing half the country like he did will have no negative consequences whatsoever.



dont bother talking to this person, they are trolling.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 2, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> Might be off topic since the thread was about Biden's speech, but will do.
> 
> 
> None. Many will caterwaul, but none are willing to die on this hill. Just like every other issue/stance/statement made in this country.



maxine waters wants to have a word with you.


----------



## City (Sep 2, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> dont bother talking to this person, they are trolling.


Me, OP or... Biden?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

I still don't get why people are being so performatively upset with what Biden said. There isn't a single thing they can cite about what he said that is factually untrue.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I still don't get why people are being so performatively upset with what Biden said. There isn't a single thing they can cite about what he said that is factually untrue.


Replace MAGA Republicans in his speech with Blacks, Jews, Muslims, or any other race or religion and see if you feel the same way.


----------



## Sir Tortoise (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Replace MAGA Republicans in his speech with Blacks, Jews, Muslims, or any other race or religion and see if you feel the same way.


Is this supposed to suggest that you can just replace words and sentences in your head to change the meaning of what was said in reality, or that MAGA republicans are suffering from discrimination similar to that faced by blacks/jews/muslims? Both?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Replace MAGA Republicans in his speech with Blacks, Jews, Muslims, or any other race or religion and see if you feel the same way.


"I'm a dog person"
"Replace dog with smoothie and see if you feel the same way."

???? Are you stupid?


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "I'm a dog person"
> "Replace dog with smoothie and see if you feel the same way."


I do feel the same way, both dogs and smoothies are cool.

Now do the swap on
_Donald Trump and the *MAGA Republicans* represent an extremism that threatens the very foundations of our republic.

But there is no question that the Republican Party today is dominated, driven and intimidated by Donald Trump and the *MAGA Republicans*, and that is a threat to this country.

And here, in my view, is what is true: *MAGA Republicans *do not respect the Constitution. They do not believe in the rule of law. They do not recognize the will of the people.

That’s why respected conservatives, like Federal Circuit Court Judge Michael Luttig, has called Trump and the extreme *MAGA Republicans, *quote, a “clear and present danger” to our democracy.

*MAGA Republicans* have made their choice. They embrace anger. They thrive on chaos. They live not in the light of truth but in the shadow of lies.

Democrats, independents, mainstream Republicans: We must be stronger, more determined, and more committed to saving American democracy than *MAGA Republicans *are to destroying American democracy.

Democracy cannot survive when one side believes there are only two outcomes to an election: either they win or they were cheated. And that’s where *MAGA Republicans *are today._


None of that is divisive?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I still don't get why people are being so performatively upset with what Biden said. There isn't a single thing they can cite about what he said that is factually untrue.



except.. all of it.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 2, 2022)

City said:


> Me, OP or... Biden?



well biden yes, but no the OP, they call themself an " anarcho bidenist" but its a nonsense term, it doesnt mean anything... like literally its gibberish, its some really obscure meme that doesnt mean anything, but they are a trolling contrarian is all, they arent worth the time.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

"I love Biden because Trump scares me."

or

"Trump was right."


Those are the competing narratives.  Wake me up when being a leftist enters the equation.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> "I love Biden because Trump scares me."
> 
> or
> 
> ...



well you could just... not be, and then problem solved.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 2, 2022)

I love that people think that calling him Brandon is an insult.  I suppose Trumpers never really did strike me as the clever or creative type.  Brandon probably is the best they can do lol.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I do feel the same way, both dogs and smoothies are cool.
> 
> Now do the swap on
> _Donald Trump and the *MAGA Republicans* represent an extremism that threatens the very foundations of our republic.
> ...



not if it helps their view point.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 2, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I love that people think that calling him Brandon is an insult.  I suppose Trumpers never really did strike me as the clever or creative type.  Brandon probably is the best they can do lol.



do you have a source on it being an insult? we are just calling him what he wants to be called right?  we live in an age where you have to accept whatever bs logic someone thinks is real objectively, he called himself brandon, we are happy to call him that, im not sure why you can be as clever or creative, oh wait... yes i am.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> well you could just... not be, and then problem solved.



There's no problem that the imagination cannot fix.  Anyway...


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 2, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> do you have a source on it being an insult? we are just calling him what he wants to be called right?  we live in an age where you have to accept whatever bs logic someone thinks is real objectively, he called himself brandon, we are happy to call him that, im not sure why you can be as clever or creative, oh wait... yes i can.


I suppose I don't have proof it's an insult, but they love to use it all the time ever since that reporter misheard their cries of "Fuck Joe Biden" as "Let's go Brandon."  Which in itself is hilarious as well, clinging onto Brandon as some form of insult or speaking down about him or whatever, literally came about because of how incoherent Trumpers are even when working together.  Continuing to call him Brandon is like a celebration of how they can't even adequately make their point known.  It genuinely cracks me up.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> do you have a source on it being an insult? we are just calling him what he wants to be called right?  we live in an age where you have to accept whatever bs logic someone thinks is real objectively, he called himself brandon, we are happy to call him that, im not sure why you can be as clever or creative, oh wait... yes i am.


The whole Brandon thing started after a Nascar driver named Brandon won a race and was being interviewed on TV. In the back the audience was very clearly heard chanting "Fuck Joe Biden". But the interviewer deflected saying as they are chanting "Let's Go Brandon".

Thus "Let's Go Brandon" or just Brandon for short is a more family friendly way to say "Fuck Joe Biden".


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I suppose I don't have proof it's an insult, but they love to use it all the time ever since that reporter misheard their cries of "Fuck Joe Biden" as "Let's go Brandon."  Which in itself is hilarious as well, clinging onto Brandon as some form of insult or speaking down about him or whatever, literally came about because of how incoherent Trumpers are even when working together.  Continuing to call him Brandon is like a celebration of how they can't even adequately make their point known.  It genuinely cracks me up.


If you watch the clip, the reporter very clearly knows what's being said. They can't air f-bombs on TV, so she made it up and it was funny and stuck.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

"Let's go Brandon" was an MSM thing.  Citing it over and over can't make up for all of the retractions that didn't make the front page.

@MikaDubbz


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> If you watch the clip, the reporter very clearly knows what's being said. They can't air f-bombs on TV, so she made it up and it was funny and stuck.


Very clearly?  I'm not convinced of that, especially when she's got a speaker in one ear and her mind on the actual reporting she has to do.  I've heard such chants at big events and they aren't always clear, I genuinely believe she thought they were cheering for Brandon who had just won.  And again because of all of that, it cracks me up how they think Brandon is an insult on anyone but themselves lol.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Very clearly?  I'm not convinced of that, especially when she's got a speaker in one ear and her mind on the actual reporting she has to do.  I've heard such chants at big events and they aren't always clear, I genuinely believe she thought they were cheering for Brandon who had just won.  And again because of all of that, it cracks me up how they think Brandon is an insult on anyone but themselves lol.


Lol.  No.  That's cope.  Even Brandon knew.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I do feel the same way, both dogs and smoothies are cool.
> 
> Now do the swap on
> _Donald Trump and the *MAGA Republicans* represent an extremism that threatens the very foundations of our republic.
> ...


I noticed you left out the parts where he said that you can have unity and support with Republicans, just not with MAGA Republicans. As if to imply that they are a more extreme variant of the position.

So, like, y'know. Gonna have to have a much better argument than that. MAGA Republicans are not nor have they ever been oppressed as a group of voters. You don't get to equate ticking a box in a voting booth to the numerous well documented systemic inequalities that come inherently with being a person of color in a country whose culture and infrastructure was built on white supremacy.


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I do feel the same way, both dogs and smoothies are cool.
> 
> Now do the swap on
> _Donald Trump and the *MAGA Republicans* represent an extremism that threatens the very foundations of our republic.
> ...



Is this the speech?

If so, you can't really replace "MAGA Republicans" (a term alluding to a specific ideology) to a race or even most religions and expect the comparison to hold.

Obviously it's divisive, and that's the point from his PoV: fighting extremism.

To make things clear, I'm not pro-Trump nor pro-Biden, heck, I'm not even USian, but *if we could make some reasonable checks on ruling*, I'd rather have a totalitarian government over a democratic one, because when ruling is unilaterally enforced, things get done. The issue is finding a ruler who actually cares about the people and a mechanism to depose him if it becomes an issue.

IMHO, Democracy, as it is, is a big mistake, but it's the best solution we've got so far.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Very clearly?  I'm not convinced of that, especially when she's got a speaker in one ear and her mind on the actual reporting she has to do.  I've heard such chants at big events and they aren't always clear, I genuinely believe she thought they were cheering for Brandon who had just won.  And again because of all of that, it cracks me up how they think Brandon is an insult on anyone but themselves lol.


Maybe, but that pause where she mentioned the chant to hear what the crowd is saying, and then says they are saying Let's Go Brandon is great.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> Very clearly?  I'm not convinced of that, especially when she's got a speaker in one ear and her mind on the actual reporting she has to do.  I've heard such chants at big events and they aren't always clear, I genuinely believe she thought they were cheering for Brandon who had just won.  And again because of all of that, it cracks me up how they think Brandon is an insult on anyone but themselves lol.


This is why the "Let's Go Brandon" meme has always been cringe as fuck. Like, if you wanna say "Fuck Joe Biden," just say it. Hell, leftists like me say it all the time lmao. I've been saying it for the past year and a half. The fact of the matter is however Republicans want the meme to represent their persecution complexes, as well as acting like they're in any way rebellious for supporting probably one of the most heavily funded NPC positions in the nation of "Democrats bad"


----------



## MikaDubbz (Sep 2, 2022)

tabzer said:


> "Let's go Brandon" was an MSM thing.  Citing it over and over can't make up for all of the retractions that didn't make the front page.
> 
> @MikaDubbz


I know how it came about, I already explained why that story in itself always cracks me up.  Any time I hear a Trumper squack something about Brandon, I just quietly laugh to myself about how they're celebrating their own incoherence and don't even realize it.  It's kinda amazing.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Is this the speech?
> 
> If so, you can't really replace "MAGA Republicans" (a term alluding to a specific ideology) to a race or even most religions and expect the comparison to hold.
> 
> ...


Strange that you're quick to throw away freedom instead of supporting solutions to encourage intelligent voting. A system of checks and balances to prevent extremists and educate the populace is way better to the removal of one's freedoms. Not to mention, totalitarian governments demonstrably, in fact, do not get shit done. The USSR fucking collapsed hard, Germany almost got bombed to fucking oblivion, Japan *WAS* literally bombed, and so on.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Is this the speech?
> 
> If so, you can't really replace "MAGA Republicans" (a term alluding to a specific ideology) to a race or even most religions and expect the comparison to hold.
> 
> ...


Yes, here's the transcript so you can read it yourself: https://redgreenandblue.org/2022/09/02/read-transcript-president-bidens-speech-battle-soul-nation/

Compare what's on that site to MSM listing their transcript. They are already working on revising history.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Strange that you're quick to throw away freedom instead of supporting solutions to encourage intelligent voting. A system of checks and balances to prevent extremists and educate the populace is way better to the removal of one's freedoms. Not to mention, totalitarian governments demonstrably, in fact, do not get shit done. The USSR fucking collapsed hard, Germany almost got bombed to fucking oblivion, Japan *WAS* literally bombed, and so on.


Great to hear you are all for the electoral college and other checks and balances we have.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I know how it came about, I already explained why that story in itself always cracks me up.  Any time I hear a Trumper squack something about Brandon, I just quietly laugh to myself about how they're celebrating their own incoherence and don't even realize it.  It's kinda amazing.


Are you saying that the crowd really said,"let's go Brandon"?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Yes, here's the transcript so you can read it yourself: https://redgreenandblue.org/2022/09/02/read-transcript-president-bidens-speech-battle-soul-nation/
> 
> Compare what's on that site to MSM listing their transcript. They are already working on revising history.


_*Now, I want to be very clear — (applause) — very clear up front: Not every Republican, not even the majority of Republicans, are MAGA Republicans.  Not every Republican embraces their extreme ideology.
*_
*I know because I’ve been able to work with these mainstream Republicans.*


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Great to hear you are all for the electoral college and other checks and balances we have.


I said democracy. A vote in one state should not weigh more than another, that's just illogical. You do not have an argument as to why democracy, which is objectively that the most votes should decide things, isn't better. 

Inb4 "well someone who's dead thinks democracy isn't better," you can find plenty of people who thought stupid things before they died, I'd like to hear your arguments instead of theirs though.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 2, 2022)

@LainaGabranth praising the uniparty because there is nothing else.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 2, 2022)

It was a very strange and unsettling bit, but Trump's material is still funnier and with better delivery.


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Strange that you're quick to throw away freedom instead of supporting solutions to encourage intelligent voting. A system of checks and balances to prevent extremists and educate the populace is way better to the removal of one's freedoms. Not to mention, totalitarian governments demonstrably, in fact, do not get shit done. The USSR fucking collapsed hard, Germany almost got bombed to fucking oblivion, Japan *WAS* literally bombed, and so on.



Democracy can only work adequately if *everyone* is properly *educated* and *interested*.
From my own experience, it's stupidly hard to work properly even in small groups.
Elections are a contest of charisma, instead of a contest of proposals.
Legislation is an incredibly dirty environment, prone to lobbying and corruption.
And so on.

Like I said, we'd need a system to put such ruling in check, but with a ruler *dedicated to the people*, it would definitely work.
Since I don't know how to make that work, I'll pick democracy TYVM


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 2, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> Democracy can only work adequately if *everyone* is properly *educated* and *interested*.
> From my own experience, it's stupidly hard to work properly even in small groups.
> Elections are a contest of charisma, instead of a contest of proposals.
> Legislation is an incredibly dirty environment, prone to lobbying and corruption.
> ...


A ruler in such a system could EASILY be swayed by outside interests too, because that's historically what always happens. What you're claiming are inherent flaws of democracy are actually present in totalitarianism too.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> A ruler in such a system could EASILY be swayed by outside interests too, because that's historically what always happens. What you're claiming are inherent flaws of democracy are actually present in totalitarianism too.


I think what you're referring to is the human element which will never be removed outside of an AI technocracy. That in itself however opens an entirely different can of worms. That or if said ruler was 100% altruistic at all times and was immune to outside forces, i.e.: bribery and the like. I don't foresee a ruler like that living too long however. All conjecture of course.


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 2, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> A ruler in such a system could EASILY be swayed by outside interests too, because that's historically what always happens. What you're claiming are inherent flaws of democracy are actually present in totalitarianism too.



Some flaws, but not all flaws. The decision making process is much quicker though.
We might eventually reach true democracy if we don't need representatives anymore and everyone can suggest and vote on whatever we please, via the internet.


----------



## Jayinem (Sep 2, 2022)

After spending 20 min talking about how all Trump supporters are threats today he walks it back and says none are threats.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

Joe Biden wrestled control from Dark Brandon, and immediately cucks out to walk back his based and correct statements that supporting Trump is supporting an existential threat to our democracy.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Poor dude just doesn't remember what he said.  

Someone mentioned incoherence but got quiet when called out @MikaDubbz

What's incoherent about "Let's go Brandon"?  The only argument you made defended the incoherence of the newscaster who coined the term.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

What a surprise that the "Let's Go Brandon" poster is very defensive of his shit meme LMAO


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

The hyperbole made a comment LMAO

Anyway.

It's an American meme that is critical of its mainstream media.  I want to know how someone can see incoherence in it.  Whether or not I can own it is a broken proposition.  That's so you.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> There's no problem that the imagination cannot fix.  Anyway...




i dont get it.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 3, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> I suppose I don't have proof it's an insult, but they love to use it all the time ever since that reporter misheard their cries of "Fuck Joe Biden" as "Let's go Brandon."  Which in itself is hilarious as well, clinging onto Brandon as some form of insult or speaking down about him or whatever, literally came about because of how incoherent Trumpers are even when working together.  Continuing to call him Brandon is like a celebration of how they can't even adequately make their point known.  It genuinely cracks me up.



well i dont know why it cracks you up, i dont see why you have to be bigoted with it, did you ever stop to consider maybe thats how he self identifies? i mean he is the most popular president ever, maybe he liked the idea of the unity and chose to latch onto the persona. Also im not sure if you are familiar at all with the term irony, but you should look it up.  Lastly, dont lie, the reporter didnt mishear anything they werent allowed to report honestly because you arent allowed to talk poorly about a democrat.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 3, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> The whole Brandon thing started after a Nascar driver named Brandon won a race and was being interviewed on TV. In the back the audience was very clearly heard chanting "Fuck Joe Biden". But the interviewer deflected saying as they are chanting "Let's Go Brandon".
> 
> Thus "Let's Go Brandon" or just Brandon for short is a more family friendly way to say "Fuck Joe Biden".



they know this, they just get angry because it makes them look bad.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> i dont get it.



I don't either, lol.  I was trying to channel someone who wants to kill themself, but is too afraid, so they live life as a meme.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I don't either, lol.  I was trying to channel someone who wants to kill themself, but is too afraid, so they live life as a meme.



do they know hillary by chance? i hear that helps.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Nah.  Got 4 boosters.  ::crosses fingers::


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

ITT: Republicans still don't understand that they can stop identifying as fascists whenever they choose.  Guess they were more offended by the comments calling them "semi-fascists."  "As if we aren't fully committed!"


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2022)

To all the MAGA morons that think the lighting was "Satanic" or "Hitler-ish",  "Evil", or whateverthefuck, here's the full scope of the lighting. It' was red, white, and blue:


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> To all the MAGA morons that think the lighting was "Satanic" or "Hitler-ish",  "Evil", or whateverthefuck, here's the full scope of the lighting. It' was red, white, and blue:
> 
> View attachment 325593



Oh that's cool.  Too bad that nobody saw it.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Oh that's cool.  Too bad that nobody saw it.


Anybody who saw the beginning or the end of the speech would've seen it.  Not that it makes any difference, red is the color of MAGA hats and Republicans still bitched about it.  Blue lighting behind him definitely would've been called "divisive" too.  There is no winning with these people.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

You mean "before" and "after".  What people saw was what they saw.  The majority of people, for the entirety of the speech, saw the red glow as Biden attempted to declare an enemy.  American people, lol.  We've been waiting for this moment since 9/11.  It was "supposed" to be Hillary, 4 years ago.

If a democratic nation wants a fascist, does waging war on it preserve the democracy?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> If a democratic nation wants a fascist, does waging war on it preserve the democracy?


Yeah...that's pretty much the Civil War in a nutshell.  Fascism has always been an enemy to the US, and it always will be.  If it takes hold in this country, it's no longer the same country.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> You mean "before" and "after".  What people saw was what they saw.  The majority of people, for the entirety of the speech, saw the red glow as Biden attempted to declare an enemy.  American people, lol.  We've been waiting for this moment since 9/11.  It was "supposed" to be Hillary, 4 years ago.
> 
> If a democratic nation wants a fascist, does waging war on it preserve the democracy?


Biden was letting the fascists know that their bullshit won't be tolerated any longer. And that we need to come together as a whole again. Donald Trump did a fantastic job at pitting us against one another, leading all the way up to the Jan 6th insurrection. Joe is against division, and the entire speech was about unity. Unifying our nation's people again. And upholding our nation's democracy. Was that really too much for you to understand?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Biden was letting the fascists know that their bullshit won't be tolerated any longer. And that we need to come together as a whole again. Donald Trump did a fantastic job at pitting us against one another, leading all the way up to the Jan 6th insurrection. Joe is against division, and the entire speech was about unity. Unifying our nation's people again. And upholding our nation's democracy. Was that really too much for you to understand?



Keep drinking that kool-aid.  If you think a democracy needs to threaten its own people then I don't have the words for you.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Keep drinking that kool-aid.  If you think a democracy needs to threaten its own people then I don't have the words for you.


No, it needs to keep the dumbfucks that tried to overthrow the government in-check. WAKE UP!


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Keep drinking that kool-aid.  If you think a democracy needs to threaten its own people then I don't have the words for you.


Again, fascists are not "our own people."  They're traitors to the nation and the principles it was founded on.  Nobody is *forced* to become a fascist, they choose to become one, and it's a choice they make daily to continue being one.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

That's the thing though, people who don't agree with you are "not democratic" and need to be silenced.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> That's the thing though, people who don't agree with you are "not democratic" and need to be silenced.


It has nothing to do with a minor disagreement over policy, everything to do with the fact that they reject democracy outright.  They want a dictator/fuhrer in power, not a president and not a congress.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

A true democracy would allow the people to elect a dictator, not silence them and install the dictator noone wants.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> A true democracy would allow the people to elect a dictator, not silence them and install the dictator noone wants.


This is moronic and you know it.  A "true democracy" is not a dictatorship.  Biden was voted into office, and people will have the opportunity to vote him out in just two more years.  If Republicans try to run Trump against him again (assuming he hasn't been barred from office by then), they're very likely to lose.  Any other candidate would stand a better chance, but the fascists don't want any other candidate.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 3, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> From the former liberal who founded the walkway campaign.
> 
> View attachment 325482


so american civil war v2.0? When?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> This is moronic and you know it.  A "true democracy" is not a dictatorship.



The point I am making is that a true democracy can transition into a dictatorship, if it is in the will of the people--not that democracy is a dictatorship.

Anyway, calling America a democracy is clutching pearls at this point.  It's ironic that you are playing the role of a nationalistic patriot, calling it a democracy and saying that people who don't agree don't count.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2022)

Our biggest threat in 2024 will be Ron DeSantis. He's like Trump 2.0 on steroids. Shitty world views, transphobic and homophobic policies, pro-"God" bullshit, against energy conservation, etc. He's gonna be bad news to deal with if he's elected president. We need to keep America Blue for as long as we can.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> The point I am making is that a true democracy can transition into a dictatorship, if it is in the will of the people--not that democracy is a dictatorship.
> 
> Anyway, calling America a democracy is clutching pearls at this point.  It's ironic that you are playing the role of a nationalistic patriot, calling it a democracy and saying that people who don't agree don't count.


WE DON'T WANT A DICTATORSHIP! That's the point of the speech!


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> WE DON'T WANT A DICTATORSHIP! That's the point of the speech!



That's kind of the problem.  You only can recognize what you don't want, after, but not what you want, before.  You already voted in a "fascist" and after that you installed an "authoritarian" puppet.  You are cornering yourself with progressively worse choices as time goes on.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> The point I am making is that a true democracy can transition into a dictatorship, if it is in the will of the people


No, it can't.  If democracy allows itself to be usurped by dictatorship, then it's now a dictatorship, not a democracy.  Democracy requires term limits and a peaceful transition of power, dictatorship never allows itself to lose power.



tabzer said:


> Anyway, calling America a democracy is clutching pearls at this point. It's ironic that you are playing the role of a nationalistic patriot, calling it a democracy and saying that people who don't agree don't count.


A two-party democracy is a democracy.  Not necessarily a strong one, but still.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> No, it can't. If democracy allows itself to be usurped by dictatorship, then it's now a dictatorship, not a democracy. Democracy requires term limits and a peaceful transition of power, dictatorship never allows itself to lose power.



Yes.  A democracy can terminate itself.  Lasting forever is not a prerequisite of being a democracy.  In such case it's not being "usurped".



Xzi said:


> A two-party democracy is a democracy. Not necessarily a strong one, but still.



Yeah, the same way a dictatorship is a democracy of one.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Yes. A democracy can terminate itself. Lasting forever is not a prerequisite of being a democracy.


So you agree then...if fascism takes hold of the country then it's no longer a democracy, and no longer the same country.  Roundabout way to get there, but I'm glad we did.



tabzer said:


> Yeah, the same way a dictatorship is a democracy of one.


Democracy requires the citizenry to have a voice in choosing their leadership.  If leaders appoint themselves for life, there is no choice involved.

This is all a lot of words to express the idea that you hate the concept of democracy.  You can just come out and say it, you know.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> So you agree then...if fascism takes hold of the country then it's no longer a democracy, and no longer the same country. Roundabout way to get there, but I'm glad we did.



That wasn't the argument, lol.  Are you giving up on your claim that fascists shouldn't have a voice in a democracy by virtue of them not wanting democracy?



Xzi said:


> Democracy requires the people to have a voice in choosing their leadership. If leaders appoint themselves for life, there is no choice involved.



That's an unquantifiable and unenforceable threshold to determine "democracy".  In other words the definition is arbitrary.  There's an argument for how America isn't a democracy for every argument that America is a democracy.  The thing it's got going for it is that some people believe it is a democracy, and it ignores the majority of people who are disinterested in it, as it parades itself as the voice of the people.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> That wasn't the argument, lol. Are you giving up on your claim that fascists shouldn't have a voice in a democracy by virtue of them not wanting democracy?


You literally used the word "terminate."  If democracy is terminated, something else is taking its place, it doesn't persist past its own termination.  Jesus.



tabzer said:


> That's an unquantifiable and unenforceable threshold to determine "democracy".


I just quantified it.  If only one person has any say in the leadership and the way the country is run, that's not a democracy.  The entire citizenry has to have the right to have a say in it.



tabzer said:


> There's an argument for how America isn't a democracy for every argument that America is a democracy.


Correct, and the only juvenile argument to be made there is that it's a republic.  But it's both, a democratic republic.  The constitution guarantees a right to free and fair elections determined by the people, not a right for leaders to appoint themselves.



tabzer said:


> The thing it's got going for it is that some people believe it is a democracy, and it ignores the majority of people who are disinterested in it, as it parades itself as the voice of the people.


Apathy doesn't change the fact that you have access to the vote, it's simply the choice not to utilize it.  Assuming all non-voters hate the concept of democracy itself is folly.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> You literally used the word "terminate." If democracy is terminated, something else is taking its place, it doesn't persist past its own termination. Jesus.



I never made the claim that a democracy stays a democracy upon becoming a dictatorship.  You are dodging.



Xzi said:


> I just quantified it. If only one person has any say in the leadership and the way the country is run, that's not a democracy. The entire citizenry has to have the right to have a say in it.



Oh, the _entire_ citizenry.  Including those who like fascists?



Xzi said:


> Correct, and the only juvenile argument to be made there is that it's a republic. But it's both, a democratic republic. The constitution guarantees a right to free and fair elections determined by the people, not a right for leaders to appoint themselves.



Sounds like a fairy tale.  Is that your religion?



Xzi said:


> Apathy doesn't change the fact that you have access to the vote, it's simply the choice not to utilize it. Assuming all non-voters hate the concept of democracy itself is folly.



I have access to "vote" between a fascist and authoritarian.  Great.  And if I don't vote, it means I wanted them to choose for me.  Democracy is .  Glad you are donning the boots.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Oh, the _entire_ citizenry. Including those who like fascists?


Yes, they have access to the vote too.  That doesn't mean their guy gets to stay in power more than four years if he's later voted out.  We don't vote on the continuation of democracy itself, though individual states can vote to change the method of voting (for example: ranked choice).



tabzer said:


> Sounds like a fairy tale. Is that your religion?


Well there you go, if you don't have any respect for the constitution, then that would put you on the side of the fascists who would rather ignore it and the principles upon which this nation was founded.  In some respects they are far from perfect, but that's the purpose of amendments; the constitution is meant to be a living and evolving document.



tabzer said:


> I have access to "vote" between a fascist and authoritarian.


Fascists _are_ authoritarians, and neither would be willing to relinquish power when the time comes. I don't predict Joe Biden staging a violent coup in a last-ditch effort to cling to power, do you? He'll be gone in 2-6 years, just as the constitution demands of him.



tabzer said:


> And if I don't vote, it means I wanted them to choose for me.


If you don't vote, you're allowing other citizens to choose for you, not the current leadership.  Choosing not to vote can just as easily be a statement on the two-party system or capitalism, but it's impossible to know on a macro level.  Regardless, voter turnout was at an all-time high last presidential election.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2022)

@Xzi There's no getting through to this guy. He obviously wants a fascist dictator to tell him what to do with his life.

People like him are the reason I'll _*ALWAYS *_vote blue.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

@Xzi

The ability to enforce _an interpretation_ of the constitution is the best you are going to get.  Even though it provides the most direct "out" of the "democracy" via revolution (ie coup), it does provide more "peaceful" methods for changing all of the rules.  At the end of the day, it comes down to what people are willing to fight for and your "democracy " has been leveraging away that capacity through legal entrapment, centralized military, surveillance, and social polarization.

Based on how people act and politicians behave, I doubt you fully believe that the constitution is fortified/protected--let alone protecting you.

@Jayro

Woosh moment.  I don't want any of it.  Your democracy is only establishing the social framework necessary for efficient authoritarianism.  Democrats and Republicans are both hands that build on each other's totalitarian motions.  I think you'd have to be a fool for thinking that you have a choice as you keep "voting blue".  Your consent has been manufactured and you'll accept whatever the twitter-verse (controlled media) says.  Trump being elected was the single largest vote of no confidence in human history, and somehow, you missed it.

It's intentional that Red v Blue is always a "close race".

It's also intentional that you have people from the same social circles representing both sides.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> At the end of the day, it comes down to what people are willing to fight for and your "democracy " has been leveraging away that capacity through legal entrapment, centralized military, surveillance, and social polarization.


Honestly it sounds like you have a lot more problems with capitalism than you do with democracy, you just don't realize that the former is what's corrupting the latter.  I'm right there with you in that regard.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Honestly it sounds like you have a lot more problems with capitalism than you do with democracy, you just don't realize that the former is what's corrupting the latter.  I'm right there with you in that regard.



Separation of state and money.  Bolstering the Federal Reserve as if that would pass was embarrassing to both of us.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Separation of state and money.  Bolstering the Federal Reserve as if that would pass was embarrassing to both of us.


Citizens' United was the killer for us in that regard.  Simply privatizing money and the printing thereof is not and never was enough to keep it out of our politics.  You have to regulate private enterprise into a tiny box, leaving the ethically/morally correct thing to do as their only option.  At that point it may well no longer be an economic system you can call capitalism at all, but oh well.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 3, 2022)

If theres one side of a country that shouldnt be goading violence and civil war its PROBABLY the one thats against owning guns lol


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Citizens' United was the killer for us in that regard.  Simply privatizing money and the printing thereof is not and never was enough to keep it out of our politics.  You have to regulate private enterprise into a tiny box, leaving the ethically/morally correct thing to do as their only option.  At that point it may well no longer be an economic system you can call capitalism at all, but oh well.



That could be a way, but unfortunately politicians don't see any incentive.  I think we have already crossed the threshold of "capitalism" as it seems like a conglomeration of only shitty points of all economic philosophies combined.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> If theres one side of a country that shouldnt be goading violence and civil war its PROBABLY the one thats against owning guns lol


> Biden warns MAGA Republicans against using violence for political purposes

> MAGA Republicans: "ARE YOU THREATENING US?!"


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> > Biden warns MAGA Republicans against using violence for political purposes
> 
> > MAGA Republicans: "ARE YOU THREATENING US?!"


What is gaslighting for $1000, Alex?


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

"I dare you."


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> What is gaslighting for $1000, Alex?


Quote one instance of Biden trying to "goad violence" from the entire speech.  MAGAts are so brainwashed that they take any criticism of Trump, or even any criticism of fascism at this point, as a threat against their very livelihood.  You're in a cult.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

My cult is better than yours.  We have a unisex bathroom, where we can fuck.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> My cult is better than yours.  We have a unisex bathroom, where we can fuck.


If I ever cover the entire back of my car with bumper stickers devoted to ANY politician, go ahead and shoot me dead.  You'd be doing me a favor.  In the run-up to the 2016 and 2020 election, I had a single Bernie sticker, and that was it.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> If I ever cover the entire back of my car with bumper stickers devoted to ANY politician, go ahead and shoot me dead.  You'd be doing me a favor.  In the run-up to the 2016 and 2020 election, I had a single Bernie sticker, and that was it.



That was a bitter pill for a lot of people and I honestly feel bad about that.

I do believe _most_ people have good intentions and want to see the best come out of society.

Transparency and politics is a contradiction.  Anyone trying to market it is scamming you.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> My cult is better than yours.  We have a unisex bathroom, where we can fuck.


You have a gender neutral bathroom where you can groom kids


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> You have a gender neutral bathroom where you can groom kids


Who needs bathrooms when we have schools and Disney+?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Sep 3, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Who needs bathrooms when we have schools and Disney+?


Hey, at least you admit it.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

Rofl the friendly fire


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Hey, at least you admit it.



Am I not supposed to?

That pervert, Colbert, is watching us...


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 3, 2022)

It's funny seeing people choose between "red" and "blue" when there's a whole rainbow of colors.
It's the same damn thing over here, only that we have "red" for the left and "blue" for the right.
I haven't looked into it yet, but I doubt I'll see any "democracy" where there's more than two relevant sides, which just exacerbates what I've said about elections being a glorified popularity contest.


----------



## bodefuceta (Sep 3, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> I haven't looked into it yet, but I doubt I'll see any "democracy" where there's more than two relevant sides, which just exacerbates what I've said about elections being a glorified popularity contest.


Whenever I see people who clearly go to football stadiums to pick fights (associations, hooligans, etc), it's also just two sides, and I couldn't care less if they kill each other, that's why they are there anyway. It's time we start seeing the violent associations in politics the same way. Every fucking president does just the same shit, it's all a theater just like football, real power is elsewhere. Go kill yourselves you dumb fucks but please make sure no passerby or child at home will suffer, that's all I ask, you wanna care about this theater, go ahead, don't expect to be treated like a decent human being either.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> I haven't looked into it yet, but I doubt I'll see any "democracy" where there's more than two relevant sides, which just exacerbates what I've said about elections being a glorified popularity contest.


Uhh the vast majority of European nations have 4+ major political parties.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> well i dont know why it cracks you up, i dont see why you have to be bigoted with it, did you ever stop to consider maybe thats how he self identifies? i mean he is the most popular president ever, maybe he liked the idea of the unity and chose to latch onto the persona. Also im not sure if you are familiar at all with the term irony, but you should look it up.  Lastly, dont lie, the reporter didnt mishear anything they werent allowed to report honestly because you arent allowed to talk poorly about a democrat.


Do you think maybe a reporter isn't allowed to say "fuck" in a news report? Quit with the victim complex lmao.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Uhh the vast majority of European nations have 4+ major political parties.


Very amusing hearing people think ranked choice voting is anything other than democratic. The only reason anyone would even think to say something moronic like that is because they know their positions are unpopular and they would stop winning as much.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Someone is in a sour mood.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

I'd imagine you would be, seeing how based my posts are


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Unfortunately, I'm not apart of the %1, so I can't relate.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 3, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Do you think maybe a reporter isn't allowed to say "fuck" in a news report? Quit with the victim complex lmao.



no but there are other ways to say it, they just again, arent allow to talk badly about biden or else the security cameras turn off and the guards fall asleep, quit with the big toughy act spiderman


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> no but there are other ways to say it, they just again, arent allow to talk badly about biden or else the security cameras turn off and the guards fall asleep, quit with the big toughy act spiderman


I just think it's very funny that you guys aren't persecuted so you have to invent this big shadowy monster in the "mainstream media" because people didn't favorably cover Trump's awful presidency. Literal persecution complex.


----------



## urherenow (Sep 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Our biggest threat in 2024 will be Ron DeSantis. He's like Trump 2.0 on steroids. Shitty world views, transphobic and homophobic policies, pro-"God" bullshit, against energy conservation, etc. He's gonna be bad news to deal with if he's elected president. We need to keep America Blue for as long as we can.


Lol… you’re just replaying  the same tune that Democrat politicians are playing for you. The same ones who keep visiting Florida, because it was one of the few tolerable places to be during the pandemic. Same idiots who bashed his views and policies, we’re taking advantage of those views and policies!

lol… you just can’t make this shit up. If he actually ran, Democrats wouldn’t have a prayer of winning. But I’d be sad to lose such a kick-ass governor.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I just think it's very funny that you guys aren't persecuted so you have to invent this big shadowy monster in the "mainstream media" because people didn't favorably cover Trump's awful presidency. Literal persecution complex.



How do you do, fellow person.  Would you like to peruse my editorials?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 3, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I just think it's very funny that you guys aren't persecuted so you have to invent this big shadowy monster in the "mainstream media" because people didn't favorably cover Trump's awful presidency. Literal persecution complex.



well misgendering is the first real problem with this post, not that im suprised, your people tend to do that when they dont get their way, but can we real talk here? ill pay you to admit the irony of this message.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

The irony here is if @LainaGabranth was important to someone, the MAGA republicans would make his dream come true.

It's not too late, though.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> well misgendering is the first real problem with this post, not that im suprised, your people tend to do that when they dont get their way, but can we real talk here? ill pay you to admit the irony of this message.


Sorry to hear about your copium problem. I hope you can find help with your addiction.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 3, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Sorry to hear about your copium problem. I hope you can find help with your addiction.




i mean thats fine with me, i get to keep my money, jokes on you.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

Both sides suck in my opinion, Joe done jack shit in office as well as saying "Your not black if you dont vote for me" as well as some other shit (Sniff Sniff) and trump made a cult as well as saying some Anti-LGBT things before.

Both suck, i pick none


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Both sides suck in my opinion, Joe done jack shit in office as well as saying "Your not black if you dont vote for me" as well as some other shit (Sniff Sniff) and trump made a cult as well as saying some Anti-LGBT things before.
> 
> Both suck, i pick none


Imo the best option is to back politicians and political structures like ranked choice voting specifically to get out of this shit. Republicans manufacture consent by convincing delusional cultists that the Democrats are this evil satan worshipping cult out to literally kill them all, and then Democrats manufacture consent by going "We're the only party that aren't Republicans!" and at that point, who the fuck can you vote for truly to get meaningful action?

Ultimately a system that allows more than just two of the biggest figureheads to be chosen is the best one.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Imo the best option is to back politicians and political structures like ranked choice voting specifically to get out of this shit. Republicans manufacture consent by convincing delusional cultists that the Democrats are this evil satan worshipping cult out to literally kill them all, and then Democrats manufacture consent by going "We're the only party that aren't Republicans!" and at that point, who the fuck can you vote for truly to get meaningful action?
> 
> Ultimately a system that allows more than just two of the biggest figureheads to be chosen is the best one.


Seems like a skill issue for america...
if only we can count to 3


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Seems like a skill issue for america...
> if only we can count to 3


for real


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> We need to keep America Blue for as long as we can.


just to let you know, it usually flip flops between blue and red all the time after 2 or 1 terms. So its ether joe gets electived again or trump or some other red gets voted in.  Take a look, Trust me.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

To be honest I think if there were education programs to show people that, no, the president does not, in fact, cause the inflation rates and gas prices in the middle of a still on-going global pandemic that's regularly ravaging the workforce (not to mention the literal war in Eastern Europe right now) you'd probably see a lot less back and forth shit.


----------



## RedColoredStars (Sep 3, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Joe done jack shit in office



That is absolutely not true. How did you even come to that conclusion? Because there are plenty of facts out there to easily prove your statement wrong. Even Fox News has articles celebrating Biden's accomplishments.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

RedColoredStars said:


> That is absolutely not true. How did you even come to that conclusion? Because there are plenty of facts out there to easily prove your statement wrong. Even Fox News has articles celebrating Biden's accomplishments.


Lets see... oh yea, he removed the cap on insulin, my bad as well as ban assault rifles (Criminals still gonna have them) sorry thats on me.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> To be honest I think if there were education programs


Gotta stop you there.  We're largely in the mess we are now because the Reagan era of conservatism brought with it vehement anti-intellectualism.  His advisors warned of a "dangerous educated proletariat" if college was made free for all.

https://theintercept.com/2022/08/25/student-loans-debt-reagan/

Naturally, it also didn't help that leaded gasoline dropped the IQ of all Americans during the decades in which it was still in use.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Gotta stop you there.  We're largely in the mess we are now because the Reagan era of conservatism brought with it vehement anti-intellectualism.  His advisors warned of a "dangerous educated proletariat" if college was made free for all.
> 
> https://theintercept.com/2022/08/25/student-loans-debt-reagan/
> 
> Naturally, it also didn't help that leaded gasoline dropped the IQ of all Americans during the decades in which it was still in use.


Christ, is there anything that old fuck DIDN'T fuck up beyond repair in this country?


----------



## RedColoredStars (Sep 3, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Lets see... oh yea, he removed the cap on insulin, my bad as well as ban assault rifles (Criminals still gonna have them) sorry thats on me.



Lets see... oh yea,

https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/legislation/

I guess Tucker didn't mention any of those to you.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> No ones questioning the very odd lighting choice?
> 
> View attachment 325478


Explain to me how Biden is a Nazi or even equal to Hitler.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

RedColoredStars said:


> Lets see... oh yea,
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/legislation/
> 
> I guess Tucker didn't mention any of those to you.


Sombrero isn't a fox news cultist like Trader and Tabzer are though, he's just a normal dude who thinks both parties are cringe. Which is a based take.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Explain to me how Biden is a Nazi or even equal to Hitler.


They can't. Sad!


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Gotta stop you there.  We're largely in the mess we are now because the Reagan era of conservatism brought with it vehement anti-intellectualism.  His advisors warned of a "dangerous educated proletariat" if college was made free for all.
> 
> https://theintercept.com/2022/08/25/student-loans-debt-reagan/
> 
> Naturally, it also didn't help that leaded gasoline dropped the IQ of all Americans during the decades in which it was still in use.


I mean before Regan was Carter. A Democrat that was an excellent human being, but was a terrible president that had the country in a period of high inflation with crazy interest rates. Why does that sound familiar?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

RedColoredStars said:


> Lets see... oh yea,
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/briefing-room/legislation/
> 
> I guess Tucker didn't mention any of those to you.


Love how you jumped on the "joe did nothing in office" but left the rest alone. also didnt you see what i told you? he DID do stuff, but it was NEGATIVE. i DIDNT mention it cause i didnt feel like it. Your an idiot. just saying "joe did stuff" dose not mean he did stuff for the people


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I mean before Regan was Carter. A Democrat that was an excellent human being, but was a terrible president that had the country in a period of high inflation with crazy interest rates. Why does that sound familiar?


Almost like inflation isn't controlled by the president nor caused by just one single factor.  Hmm...


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 3, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Explain to me how Biden is a Nazi or even equal to Hitler.


I yield to you, Hilter wasn't as bad.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> If I ever cover the entire back of my car with bumper stickers devoted to ANY politician, go ahead and shoot me dead.  You'd be doing me a favor.  In the run-up to the 2016 and 2020 election, I had a single Bernie sticker, and that was it.


Never had any politician merchandise.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I yield to you, Hilter wasn't as bad.
> 
> View attachment 325661


Excuse me what the fuck


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Never had any politician merchandise.


His campaign sent me the stickers in return for small donations I made.  So not technically free, but pretty close.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 3, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Almost like inflation isn't controlled by the president nor caused by just one single factor.  Hmm...


What? Carter's failed policies destroyed the US economy at the time.

And there's a pretty big factor for inflation going right now. The Fed printing out trillions of dollars.

When things are good it's the President's doing. When things are bad it's something they don't have control of.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 3, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> What? Carter's failed policies destroyed the US economy at the time.


You don't typically see the repercussions of a president's policies come into focus in just four years time.  Carter was elected to clean up Ford's mess, as Democrats so often are.  The American people punished him for not being able to clean it up quickly enough and/or thoroughly enough.



SScorpio said:


> When things are good it's the President's doing. When things are bad it's something they don't have control of.


There are both good and bad things the president has some say in.  Inflation is not one of them, regardless of whether it's low or high.  The amount of government spending Trump did on frivolous bullshit was insane, but he still got to enjoy low inflation rates for his entire term.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

It is pretty funny seeing Trump waste billions if not trillions of dollars on a wall that didn't get built, as well as numerous failed, outright fictional cases against "election fraud," and so on, but when Biden invests in infrastructure and public services it's "an economic threat" lmfao

What can I expect from the party stupid enough to support the electoral college though?


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 3, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> It is pretty funny seeing Trump waste billions if not trillions of dollars on a wall that didn't get built, as well as numerous failed, outright fictional cases against "election fraud," and so on, but when Biden invests in infrastructure and public services it's "an economic threat" lmfao
> 
> What can I expect from the party stupid enough to support the electoral college though?


About $15 billion was spent with about 452 miles constructed while he was in office.

Critics will argue that only 80 miles of the wall was "new", but in this image, you can see the old wall that was replaced. I'm not sure who the old one would have stopped since you could just step over it.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46748492


----------



## RAHelllord (Sep 3, 2022)

So the bony sack of corpo suck-up finally found his spine and called a spade a spade. A couple decades too late but I guess better late than never.

Also I'm actually laughing at all the righties and "centrists" in the thread that are suddenly feeling threatened by his words. Biden only described a suit, why are all of these people suddenly complaining that the suit perfectly fits them?
But I guess they're finally realizing that the other side will no longer be just taking the abuse and asking for more, so now they're claiming victim status for the consequences of their own actions.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I yield to you, Hilter wasn't as bad.
> 
> View attachment 325661


So just random memes. Nothing to cite that could be brought up, like Biden still keeping kids in cages? Or is that because the criticism would extend to Trump and that’s why you are using memes?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> So just random memes. Nothing to cite that could be brought up, like Biden still keeping kids in cages? Or is that because the criticism would extend to Trump and that’s why you are using memes?


maybe its to cope?


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 3, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> So just random memes. Nothing to cite that could be brought up, like Biden still keeping kids in cages? Or is that because the criticism would extend to Trump and that’s why you are using memes?


Biden's brought back the kids in cages? All of the pictures and articles from the Trump era I saw were retracted as the photos were all taken during's Obama's presidency.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 3, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Biden's brought back the kids in cages? All of the pictures and articles from the Trump era I saw were retracted as the photos were all taken during's Obama's presidency.


It was actually started under Bush and never stopped. But my point was, there’s valid criticism of Biden, so just posting memes and making shit up just seems unnecessary


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

yea.... i think i had enough GBAtemp today..... gonna hop off and play fallout 3


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> yea.... i think i had enough GBAtemp today..... gonna hop off and play fallout 3


play tale of two wastelands instead!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> play tale of two wastelands instead!


Have it installed already, modded to hell of course


----------



## Jayro (Sep 3, 2022)

urherenow said:


> Lol… you’re just replaying  the same tune that Democrat politicians are playing for you. The same ones who keep visiting Florida, because it was one of the few tolerable places to be during the pandemic. Same idiots who bashed his views and policies, we’re taking advantage of those views and policies!
> 
> lol… you just can’t make this shit up. If he actually ran, Democrats wouldn’t have a prayer of winning. But I’d be sad to lose such a kick-ass governor.


You do realize Florida had the highest COVID infection rates in the nation as a result of dumbass Ron's loose restrictions, right? You reak of MAGA and it's not a good smell on you.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> You do realize Florida had the highest COVID infection rates in the nation as a result of dumbass Ron's loose restrictions, right? You reak of MAGA and it's not a good smell on you.


Daily reminder Deathsantis had a doctor swatted for disagreeing with him about covid shit.
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...bekah-jones-covid-data-analyst-arrest-warrant

This guy is straight up insane and anyone who supports him probably is too.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 3, 2022)

Jayro said:


> You do realize Florida had the highest COVID infection rates in the nation as a result of dumbass Ron's loose restrictions, right? You reak of MAGA and it's not a good smell on you.


They are 14th in the nation for COVID deaths when adjusted by population. Which is surprising considering they have a much higher number of older people who were at great risk of death.

https://www.statista.com/statistics/1109011/coronavirus-covid19-death-rates-us-by-state/


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> To be honest I think if there were education programs to show people that, no, the president does not, in fact, cause the inflation rates and gas prices in the middle of a still on-going global pandemic that's regularly ravaging the workforce (not to mention the literal war in Eastern Europe right now) you'd probably see a lot less back and forth shit.



You are either saying proxy wars, tariffs, and massive inflation bills are side effects of not getting vaccinated or the little people inside Biden are technically not the president.  Hope your "I voted" sticker was worth the brain cancer.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

No, little tabzer, I am not saying either of those things. Perhaps someday you will see your screen, and not your delusions.

Just not today.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 3, 2022)

Did you take a loan to learn that cope?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 3, 2022)

Apparently it's "cope" to get strawmanned?? I guess???


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

whats with everyone saying cope? WE CAN ALL COPE TOGETHER!!!


----------



## PityOnU (Sep 3, 2022)

im not really sure what i expected from the politics section on a site originally dedicated to hacking gameboys, but here we are i guess

i want my 5 minutes and mutilated braincells back

how i imagine everyone typing in this thread:







jfc go and touch grass people you dont need to be continuously outraged 24/7


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 3, 2022)

PityOnU said:


> im not really sure what i expected from the politics section on a site originally dedicated to hacking gameboys, but here we are i guess
> 
> i want my 5 minutes and mutilated braincells back
> 
> ...


i just did today, but fr people on here get offended fast and really easy


----------



## tabzer (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Apparently it's "cope" to get strawmanned?? I guess???



That looks like an affirmation.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 4, 2022)

PityOnU said:


> im not really sure what i expected from the politics section on a site originally dedicated to hacking gameboys, but here we are i guess
> 
> i want my 5 minutes and mutilated braincells back
> 
> ...


Don't always assume it's outrage.


----------



## urherenow (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> What can I expect from the party stupid enough to support the electoral college though?


Umm… what? Do you understand government at all? Do you know what it takes to add an amendment to the constitution? Do you know when the Republican Party was founded, and why? Now… do you know when the electoral college was created, and even the 12th amendment?

Everything you’ve said in this thread shows you’re an ignorant fool.


----------



## urherenow (Sep 4, 2022)

Jayro said:


> You do realize Florida had the highest COVID infection rates in the nation as a result of dumbass Ron's loose restrictions, right? You reak of MAGA and it's not a good smell on you.


Lol… high, yes. Highest? No. Highest death rates from it? Nope. And all of your saviors still vacation there, despite all of the vitriol.

Rhode Island, North Dakota, and even Alaska, has had more cases per 100,000 people, than Florida.
https://www.mayoclinic.org/coronavirus-covid-19/map


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

urherenow said:


> Umm… what? Do you understand government at all? Do you know what it takes to add an amendment to the constitution? Do you know when the Republican Party was founded, and why? Now… do you know when the electoral college was created, and even the 12th amendment?
> 
> Everything you’ve said in this thread shows you’re an ignorant fool.


"waaaah you disagree with me you must be stupid" is not an argument. Tell us why you think red votes in blue states don't matter, like an adult, instead of throwing a tantrum.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> whats with everyone saying cope? WE CAN ALL COPE TOGETHER!!!


Cope, the air and water flowing


----------



## KitChan (Sep 4, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> There are quite a few times (I think four) that he states that he will 'defend' against the MAGA Republicans and 'white extremists'. Also asks the nation to join him in doing so 2.5 times.


What's a white extremist? Is that like an extra bad type of extremist?

Like is there a shade based extremist threat scale were black extremists are the least dangerous, dark grey extremists are a bit more dangerous, light grey extremists are pretty dangerous and white extremists are a multiverse level threat?

Or does it mean there's a gang of disgruntled white collar workers causing chaos?

Or people who want the roads painted white?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

I can't believe we are in an era where a president says "white nationalism is bad" and people who still think they're normal say "HE'S CALLING FOR VIOLENCE AGAINST ME FOR BEING A REPUBLICAN!!"


----------



## Zajumino (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "waaaah you disagree with me you must be stupid" is not an argument. Tell us why you think red votes in blue states don't matter, like an adult, instead of throwing a tantrum.


You seem to have misinterpreted what urherenow said. I believe what he was saying is that your comments suggest you do not understand that the electoral college exists because it is in the Constitution, and not because one or more parties are for or against it. He then decided, based on that and other things you said, that you are ignorant, which means you lack knowledge.

I would not consider his comments to be a tantrum. The majority of what he said was a series of rhetorical questions that served to express his opinion about your understanding of the electoral college that I mentioned earlier. The remaining sentence was his conclusion about the knowledge that you posses. I disagree that what he said was an uncontrolled outburst of any kind. In fact, one might say that he showed great patience with regards to "everything you’ve said in this thread."


----------



## KitChan (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I can't believe we are in an era where a president says "white nationalism is bad" and people who still think they're normal say "HE'S CALLING FOR VIOLENCE AGAINST ME FOR BEING A REPUBLICAN!!"


Personally I'm too tired to bother listening to the speeches and get all of the information second hand and I've seen people make claims that other people say are false.

So I can see why some people might echo false information if they're like me and only have conflicting secondhand information to pick what makes the most sense to their perspective from.

I've even echoed information that I later found out might be false later.


----------



## urherenow (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "waaaah you disagree with me you must be stupid" is not an argument. Tell us why you think red votes in blue states don't matter, like an adult, instead of throwing a tantrum.


Typical democrat. Trying to spin away from every single question. It’s not a tantrum. You say only Republicans are for the electoral college. It was a thing before there even was a Republican party. It’s purpose and responsibility is encoded in an amendment to the constitution. To add an amendment requires 38 States to vote for it. Are there 38 “red” states even today?

You want a discussion, you need to first figure out which of your assertions has any basis in fact/reality.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

urherenow said:


> You say only Republicans are for the electoral college.


This is what I'm talking about, the people on the right straight up do not live in fucking reality. Literally no where in my post did I say only republicans support the EC you dingus. Literally stopped reading there, if your post relies on a strawman to exist then your post is bad.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

KitChan said:


> Personally I'm too tired to bother listening to the speeches and get all of the information second hand and I've seen people make claims that other people say are false.
> 
> So I can see why some people might echo false information if they're like me and only have conflicting secondhand information to pick what makes the most sense to their perspective from.
> 
> I've even echoed information that I later found out might be false later.


Which is fair, I don't fault people's exhaustion with politics, even I've succumbed to it. No one should be REQUIRED to listen to this shit for days on end and make sense of all the weaselly buzzword bullshit. But I think there's a difference between earnestly believing something that turns out to be wrong, and acknowledging it, and then knowing something is wrong and continuing to perpetuate it anyways for the sake of smearing the others, or, making shit up entirely. See the above post, the guy literally makes up a different post that no one in this thread, let alone me, made, so he can go on a fucking rant about it.

Politics in the US are FUCKED.


----------



## Zajumino (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> This is what I'm talking about, the people on the right straight up do not live in fucking reality. Literally no where in my post did I say only republicans support the EC you dingus. Literally stopped reading there, if your post relies on a strawman to exist then your post is bad.





LainaGabranth said:


> What can I expect from the party stupid enough to support the electoral college though?


I am confusion.

I'm not an English major, but given there are two significant political parties in the U.S. right now, I am pretty sure the second comment strongly implies that the Republican party supports the electoral college and the Democratic party does not. Unless it's the other way around. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

Zajumino said:


> I am confusion.
> 
> I'm not an English major, but given there are two significant political parties in the U.S. right now, I am pretty sure the second comment strongly implies that the Republican party supports the electoral college and the Democratic party does not. Unless it's the other way around. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


You are wrong, yes. My comment does not state or imply that the other does not. Republicans however hypocritically believe the Electoral College works, while ignoring that it disenfranchises anyone who lives in a blue state but votes red, as their red votes are not heard.


----------



## Zajumino (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You are wrong, yes. My comment does not state or imply that the other does not. Republicans however hypocritically believe the Electoral College works, while ignoring that it disenfranchises anyone who lives in a blue state but votes red, as their red votes are not heard.


Like I said, I'm not an English major, but for future reference I think you should use 'a' instead of 'the' for what you were trying to say. The reason being that 'the' is usually used to refer to a person, place, or thing that is unique, as in "I'm the winner." I think that is what was causing confusion.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

Zajumino said:


> Like I said, I'm not an English major, but for future reference I think you should use 'a' instead of 'the' for what you were trying to say. The reason being that 'the' is usually used to refer to a person, place, or thing that is unique, as in "I'm the winner." I think that is what was causing confusion.


Nah it's okay, I don't actually care. The point to my post was pretty clear and this is just splitting hairs at the end of the day.


----------



## City (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I can't believe we are in an era where a president says "white nationalism is bad" and people who still think they're normal say "HE'S CALLING FOR VIOLENCE AGAINST ME FOR BEING A REPUBLICAN!!"


I can see why some people wouldn't take him seriously after claiming that Kyle Rittenhouse was a white supremacist and the media circus tried to frame him as killing two "black men" for "no reason". It's like someone accuses someone at random for being a nazi without proof and then make a speech saying nazis bad. Yes they are bad, downright awful, but people aren't nazi just because you say so.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 4, 2022)

City said:


> claiming that Kyle Rittenhouse was a white supremacist


https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ed-white-power-signs-bar-prosecutors-n1254250
When you flash white supremacist signs, meet with a the proud boys, and the proud boys singing the proud boy's anthem to him, and the proud boys themselves are established as a white supremacist group.
Idk chief, that sounds pretty white supremacist to me. But what do I know. He'd have to call himself a white supremacist to be a white supremacist...
_right_?

Edit: at the end of the day odds are your going to either say "Fake news" or try to hustle some sort of defense for this. Or more likely going to argue "well you call everyone a fascist, checkmate!" Even though I don't use the word fascist, unless I have absolutely strong evidence towards pointing, and state it pretty solemnly towards someone. And then some bs about how he can't be a white supremacist, leading into some bs strawman.
regardless, all these arguments would be deflection from the fact he did do those things.
Or the fact that you know, proudboys had weapons on jan6th.... or invaded the capital at all that day.
You know the "back the blue until we don't want to back the blue anymore because it's  not aligning with our very specific harmful interests anymore" and proudboys showing up with other white supremacist groups like oath keepers. But again, what do I know. Noticing that all the sheep have the same kind of wool, bah the same way, and move the same, is not enough to believe they are bare minimum, at least similar. (with similar doing some fucking legwork since I'd say near identical) according to likely your logic.


Now what this has to do with Dark Brandon idk, so perhaps we should return there.


----------



## urherenow (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> This is what I'm talking about, the people on the right straight up do not live in fucking reality. Literally no where in my post did I say only republicans support the EC you dingus. Literally stopped reading there, if your post relies on a strawman to exist then your post is bad.


“What can I expect from the party stupid enough to support the electoral college though?”

Seems you aren’t even living in your own reality.

And you think it doesn’t imply anything. “THE”. 1. You are saying 1 party supports it.

 And then your excuse for why it sucks, is the VERY REASON it exists in the first place. Without it, the 3 most populated states in the US, would effectively control the outcome of all elections. Damn the majority of the other 47 states.

Again, at least 38 States voted to have it codified in the constitution. The battle was decided way before you were born.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 4, 2022)

urherenow said:


> And then your excuse for why it sucks, is the VERY REASON it exists in the first place. Without it, the 3 most populated states in the US, would effectively control the outcome of all elections. Damn the majority of the other 47 states.


congratulations, you just proved you don't care about a democracy. What do I mean
"Without it, the 3 most populated states in the US, would effectively control the outcome of all elections"
In other words, what you just demonstrated is that a minority of people control over the majority of people, Knowingly or Not. The same population of people that are commonly associated as democrats is the majority.

There's a reason most people in other countries have thrown out the electoral collage. It's because it barely can be democratic. It was fine for when when the next time you'd hear from your representative was 3-6 months later when information traveled incredibly slow. But horrible in our current system where information travels in mere seconds, combined with rampant gerrymandering. it's inexcusable.

unless your telling me that when 70% of people are overruled by 30% of other people is somehow democratic. But please, go on. Tell me how much you don't want a democracy and the will of the people to be represented in full.


----------



## urherenow (Sep 4, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> congratulations, you just proved you don't care about a democracy. What do I mean
> "Without it, the 3 most populated states in the US, would effectively control the outcome of all elections"
> In other words, what you just demonstrated is that a minority of people control over the majority of people, Knowingly or Not. The same population of people that are commonly associated as democrats is the majority.
> 
> ...


Congratulations. You just proved that you don’t understand how the US government works. It is not a democracy, and it never was. It is a Republic, with democratically elected officials.
 It is ALSO a union of states. States that can make their OWN laws. But you are crying, because you believe that a minority of states, should be able to effect laws and who sits in the oval office, for the majority of states… because more people live there.

No. Popular majority ruling a state is just fine. Don’t like the laws? Move somewhere else. But a majority of the STATES must approve laws that affect ALL OF THE STATES. Otherwise moving somewhere else wouldn’t even be an option.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 4, 2022)

urherenow said:


> congratulations. You just proved that you don’t understand how the US government works. It is not a democracy,


I never stated that's how the United States government works. I just stated you proved you are not in favor of a democracy, and that the electoral collage should be removed. Thanks for the strawman though. However, if everyone believes that democracy is a good, then perhaps the electoral collage system should be outright removed, to reflect that public opinion. Goverments govern people, it's only reasonable and sane to reflect that, as in, reflect the will of the people.
 Unless again your telling me that opinion and belief is not valid, and that somehow 30% of people SHOULD hold more weight than the rest.


urherenow said:


> But you are crying, because you believe that a minority of states, should be able to effect laws and who sits in the oval office


Yeah because I believe that a majority of people should be able to effect laws and sits in the oval office. Unless your telling me again, that it's GOOD to have a system that outright disregards 70% of people's opinions because they are all in a dense area.

And if you got a problem with it, have the 30% ask why the 70% believe in what they believe in. Instead of just trying to overwrite them and their voice with a bs system and tell the 70% of people to just move if they don't like it.


----------



## urherenow (Sep 4, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> I never stated that's how the United States government works. I just stated you proved you are not in favor of a democracy, and that the electoral collage should be removed. Thanks for the strawman though. However, if everyone believes that democracy is a good, then perhaps the electoral collage system should be outright removed, to reflect that public opinion. Goverments govern people, it's only reasonable and sane to reflect that, as in, reflect the will of the people.
> Unless again your telling me that opinion and belief is not valid, and that somehow 30% of people SHOULD hold more weight than the rest.
> 
> Yeah because I believe that a majority of people should be able to effect laws and sits in the oval office. Unless your telling me again, that it's GOOD to have a system that outright disregards 70% of people's opinions because they are all in a dense area.
> ...


You really that dimwitted? You’re saying that California should control the law in Idaho, because California has more people. Tell me again, how that’s democracy for Idaho. And by the way, the more densely populated States, get more electoral votes for POTUS.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 4, 2022)

urherenow said:


> You really that dimwitted? You’re saying that California should control the law in Idaho, because California has more people. Tell me again, how that’s democracy for Idaho.


Are you really that dimwitted to try a strawman twice?



Nothereed said:


> However, if everyone believes that democracy is a good, then perhaps the electoral collage system should be outright removed, to reflect that public opinion.


Does this entail the destruction of state boundaries?
Does this entail that somehow California engulfs Nevada?
No. It strictly applies to the federal level, and how house representatives are handled (ie, because there is no electoral collage. A new method would have to be found since it's heavily influenced around it)
And how presidents, are elected. But of course, you'd rather insert words into my mouth than actually deal with my argument. Since fighting a invisible me that you created is easier to fight and stomach than my view points.


----------



## City (Sep 4, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ed-white-power-signs-bar-prosecutors-n1254250
> When you flash white supremacist signs, meet with a the proud boys, and the proud boys singing the proud boy's anthem to him, and the proud boys themselves are established as a white supremacist group.
> Idk chief, that sounds pretty white supremacist to me. But what do I know. He'd have to call himself a white supremacist to be a white supremacist...
> _right_?
> ...


LMFAO a "white supremacist sign", the fucking  hand sign. It wasn't just an attempt by the media to desperately try to get ANYTHING to demonize him, not at all.

As for who those people were, he says that he didn't know.

I don't give a fuck about the proud boys group. I just find extremely hypocritical how y'all are giving a free pass to someone whom claimed an innocent person was a white supremacist. What's next? is waving your hand to say hi to someone going to be a white supremacist sign? Give me a break LMAO

EDIT: by the way thanks for the laughs and for reminding me how averse from reality some of you are. The fucking "ok" sign as a white supremacist symbol  somebody tell OK Motors


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 4, 2022)

City said:


> I don't give a fuck about the proud boys group. I just find extremely hypocritical how y'all are giving a free pass to someone whom claimed an innocent person was a white supremacist. What's next? is waving your hand to say hi to someone going to be a white supremacist sign? Give me a break LMAO


I always get a laugh when anyone calls Proud Boys a white supremacist group when their current leader is of Cuban African descent.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrique_Tarrio

The face of white supremacy people.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

urherenow said:


> “What can I expect from the party stupid enough to support the electoral college though?”
> 
> Seems you aren’t even living in your own reality.
> 
> ...


All this cope just to deflect from my point. Sad!


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

City said:


> I can see why some people wouldn't take him seriously after claiming that Kyle Rittenhouse was a white supremacist and the media circus tried to frame him as killing two "black men" for "no reason". It's like someone accuses someone at random for being a nazi without proof and then make a speech saying nazis bad. Yes they are bad, downright awful, but people aren't nazi just because you say so.


Very interesting soapboxing but no one was saying that.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I always get a laugh when anyone calls Proud Boys a white supremacist group when their current leader is of Cuban African descent.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrique_Tarrio
> 
> ...


Yeah man, how could Hitler be anti-semitic too? There were jews that supported his positions! 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_of_German_National_Jews

Daily reminder Enrique was made the leader explicitly for optics reasons, everyone who copes points to the leader but not at the actions of the group, which are objectively actions done with the intent of furthering white supremacy.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Yeah man, how could Hitler be anti-semitic too? There were jews that supported his positions!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_of_German_National_Jews
> 
> Daily reminder Enrique was made the leader explicitly for optics reasons, everyone who copes points to the leader but not at the actions of the group, which are objectively actions done with the intent of furthering white supremacy.


Typical leftist, he doesn't fit the agenda, he's an Uncle Tom.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Typical leftist, he doesn't fit the agenda, he's an Uncle Tom.


That's not what I said. What I said is that it is well documented from their telegram chats, among other statements internally, that Enrique was put in his position explicitly for optics. That does not mean the Proud Boys don't back and further the goals of white supremacy. Quit being obsessed with identity politics.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Quit being obsessed with identity politics



Said the democrat posing as a leftist.


----------



## urherenow (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> That's not what I said. What I said is that it is well documented from their telegram chats, among other statements internally, that Enrique was put in his position explicitly for optics. That does not mean the Proud Boys don't back and further the goals of white supremacy. Quit being obsessed with identity politics.


Wow… sounds familiar. Oh, yea! Joe Biden, and the VP he put there for optics!


----------



## th3joker (Sep 4, 2022)

There is no politician that isnt corrupt in some way. There is no way to make everyone happy. Brainwashed people believe in the disney happily ever after bs. No one is entitled to anything. If you want to be identified as a cat then you better be shitting in a sandbox


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

urherenow said:


> Wow… sounds familiar. Oh, yea! Joe Biden, and the VP he put there for optics!



This is objectively not an argument.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> This is objectively not an argument.


What about Ketanji Brown Jackson? Picked by Joe Biden to be the first Black Female Supreme Court justice after that horrible and possibly racist Senator Joe Biden previously blocked an arguably more qualified candidate who was also both Black and Female years earlier?

Remember before a short list of possible candidates was announced Biden said the next Supreme Court Justice would be a Black Female. Not the most qualified person for the job, but someone who ticked two boxes. Even If Brown Jackson was the most qualified person, her legacy will be forever tarnished.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> What about Ketanji Brown Jackson? Picked by Joe Biden to be the first Black Female Supreme Court justice after that horrible and possibly racist Senator Joe Biden previously blocked an arguably more qualified candidate who was also both Black and Female years earlier?
> 
> Remember before a short list of possible candidates was announced Biden said the next Supreme Court Justice would be a Black Female. Not the most qualified person for the job, but someone who ticked two boxes. Even If Brown Jackson was the most qualified person, her legacy will be forever tarnished.


There is literally no relevance in this post whatsoever to my point that the Proud Boys are objectively white supremacists. Once again, you are playing identity politics and I do not give a shit about them.


----------



## Shape (Sep 4, 2022)

We're still on this?
1. Dark Brandon is just as bad as the Sith Lord Carrot. They're both bad in different ways, they've both caused some immense and unnecessary hardships on totally different groups of people and the parties rallying them into office are both dumpster fires.
2. It doesn't matter what label or what philosophy you affix to these groups you're talking about, they're essentially paramilitary and the sheer number of active paramilitary-type groups is astonishing, dangerous and really it says something about the social climate-at-large.
3. It's going to continue to be a dumpster fire, since the only individuals eligible for that high office are Force users and history shows that even adept members of the Jedi Council make some pretty bad decisions.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

I am begging soy chuggers to view the world through a lens other than fucking media


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I am begging soy chuggers to view the world through a lens other than fucking media


i instanly thought of this after i heard "chuggers"


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 4, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Edit: at the end of the day odds are your going to either say "Fake news" or try to hustle some sort of defense for this. Or more likely going to argue "well you call everyone a fascist, checkmate!" Even though I don't use the word fascist, unless I have absolutely strong evidence towards pointing, and state it pretty solemnly towards someone. And then some bs about how he can't be a white supremacist, leading into some bs strawman.
> regardless, all these arguments would be deflection from the fact he did do those things.
> Or the fact that you know, proudboys had weapons on jan6th.... or invaded the capital at all that day.





City said:


> LMFAO a "white supremacist sign", the fucking  hand sign. It wasn't just an attempt by the media to desperately try to get ANYTHING to demonize him, not at all.
> 
> As for who those people were, he says that he didn't know.
> 
> ...





SScorpio said:


> I always get a laugh when anyone calls Proud Boys a white supremacist group when their current leader is of Cuban African descent.





Isn't sad that I called out the exact thing happening that someone was going to try to deflect.

First of gestures, just like words, change over time. It's been a white power sign since 4chan known nazi's adopted it in 2018. And with white supremacist groups using it as a tell. Since saying "I'm a white supremacist" in the middle of public isn't exactly a good idea.

Two. "he was set up/he didn't know"
Yeah no, that's also bullshit. Not only did he hear from white supremcist groups post brief jail time. But they were part the reason he was bailed out.

Three."But their leader is not white"
And? No seriously And?
Racism doesn't care if your whatever color. Because racism itself is a social construct. People can and have been racist to their own group, as racism itself is not a logical thing. It's purely dogma with no logic behind it. And further more, Gavin McInnes was the founder and original leader. If a group starts off bad, it will often remain bad.

Oh and as a fyi.
The proudboys are being charged with seditious conspiracy. Now where have I heard that before.
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/lead...s-guilty-seditious-conspiracy-and-obstruction


Again, is it insane to believe and suspect that if you hang out with a specific group of people, talk like a specific group of people, act like a specific group of people, that you are very likely apart of that specific group.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 4, 2022)

Biden unironically did nothing wrong in his speech


----------



## Valwinz (Sep 5, 2022)

I love how he went for the Nazi look on his speech with the red backdrop giving  message that the dems are dictators


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 5, 2022)

I like how the rhetoric has gone from "Biden is too senile to hold office" to "ZOMG BIDEN IS *LITERALLY* HITLER!!!" lmfaooo


----------



## City (Sep 5, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Isn't sad that I called out the exact thing happening that someone was going to try to deflect.
> 
> First of gestures, just like words, change over time. It's been a white power sign since 4chan known nazi's adopted it in 2018. And with white supremacist groups using it as a tell. Since saying "I'm a white supremacist" in the middle of public isn't exactly a good idea.
> 
> ...


Dude I don't give a shit if 4chan believes it's a white supremacist group. IT'S THE FUCKING "OK" SIGN. If I decide now that shaking hands with someone is a way to greet nazis it doesn't matter at all lmaooooo


----------



## tabzer (Sep 5, 2022)

Guy's just mad because he fell for both the wave and ibend pranks.


----------



## dalekman9999 (Sep 5, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> I love how he went for the Nazi look on his speech with the red backdrop giving  message that the dems are dictators


It was red white and blue, you know...the us flag colors.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I like how the rhetoric has gone from "Biden is too senile to hold office" to "ZOMG BIDEN IS *LITERALLY* HITLER!!!" lmfaooo


Speaking of senile, Trump said he hosted Mark Zuckerberg for dinner at the White House _last week_...


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 5, 2022)

City said:


> Dude I don't give a shit if 4chan believes it's a white supremacist group. IT'S THE FUCKING "OK" SIGN. If I decide now that shaking hands with someone is a way to greet nazis it doesn't matter at all lmaooooo


If nazis start doing a gesture, do you think there is value in recognizing that nazis do it? IE, do you think it's unreasonable to say that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




THIS image is a "nazi symbol?" After all, he's just raising his hand!


----------



## granville (Sep 5, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> I love how he went for the Nazi look on his speech with the red backdrop giving  message that the dems are dictators


As dalekman9999 said, Independence Hall was lit up in red, white and blue.






It's incredibly hilarious that the right wing is shitting itself over the color red. Did they forget what the official color of the GOP and Trump was?











Also keep in mind that long before "Dark Brandon" became a thing, Trumpists had their red-drenched "Dark MAGA" movement. And unlike Dark Brandon (which is nothing more than a reaction meme mocking Dark MAGA), Trumpists were actually serious about Dark MAGA...


----------



## City (Sep 5, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> If nazis start doing a gesture, do you think there is value in recognizing that nazis do it? IE, do you think it's unreasonable to say that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gesture started and ended with the nazis. The "ok" sign has existed for decades, if not centuries, and has actively been used for that. And that's Adolf Hitler, the cover child of the movement. How many members do the proud boys have? Like 20? I can make a neo nazi group and say that shaking hands = nazi symbol. Are you going to stop shaking hands?


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 5, 2022)

City said:


> That gesture started and ended with the nazis.


I wouldn't necessarily say it started with the Nazis. It originated in ancient Rome. It was used by the Nazis and therefore stigmatized, so yes, for most cases it was ended by them. Just a little history.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 5, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say it started with the Nazis. It originated in ancient Rome. It was used by the Nazis and therefore stigmatized, so yes, for most cases it was ended by them. Just a little history.


This was actually why the Nazis idolized Roman culture so much, because they arbitrarily associated it with power, unity, and greatness.

Like most far right countries however Nazi Germany didn't even last 100 years LMAO


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 5, 2022)

granville said:


> As dalekman9999 said, Independence Hall was lit up in red, white and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch as the Trump supporters (AKA traitors) ignore this post conveniently.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Zajumino (Sep 5, 2022)

granville said:


> As dalekman9999 said, Independence Hall was lit up in red, white and blue.
> 
> [pcture]
> 
> ...


It's not red that people care about, it is how certain pictures of Biden looked. At the end of the day, it is just something to laugh about. No reasonable person would seriously compare Biden to Hitler solely based on a funny picture.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


>


The problem is that they aren't just "presenting" themselves that way, it's the reality of the way things are now.  Trump has already stated outright that if he ever gains power again, he will purge the entire government and judiciary of everybody who isn't completely loyal to him.  The two-party system has always been shit, but it's ten times worse now that one of them has gone way the fuck off the deep end.

Literally all we can do is keep electing Dems while keeping their worst neolib instincts in check with labor and unionization movements.  At least until the fat orange sack of shit kicks the bucket and the Republican party hopefully comes to their senses in part or in whole.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 5, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Isn't sad that I called out the exact thing happening that someone was going to try to deflect.
> 
> First of gestures, just like words, change over time. It's been a white power sign since 4chan known nazi's adopted it in 2018. And with white supremacist groups using it as a tell. Since saying "I'm a white supremacist" in the middle of public isn't exactly a good idea.


You do realize "the hacker known as 4chan" is a bunch of trolls attempting to get people to believe the most outlandish things, don't you? They have pushed the most retarded ideas for years and MSM and groups watching it have lapped it up for years.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 5, 2022)

Zajumino said:


> It's not red that people care about, it is how certain pictures of Biden looked. At the end of the day, it is just something to laugh about. No reasonable person would seriously compare Biden to Hitler solely based on a funny picture.


Trump was called literally Hitler for about 5.5 years. While it was already common to compare people you didn't like to Nazis, the precedent changed with Trump so it's just being thrown back into Biden's face and seems to drive people mad.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 5, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> You do realize "the hacker known as 4chan" is a bunch of trolls attempting to get people to believe the most outlandish things, don't you? They have pushed the most retarded ideas for years and MSM and groups watching it have lapped it up for years.


Then why were white nationalist shooters doing it?


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 5, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Then why were white nationalist shooters doing it?


Are you still calling Kyle a white nationalist, or can you reference something else?


----------



## RedColoredStars (Sep 5, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Sombrero isn't a fox news cultist like Trader and Tabzer are though, he's just a normal dude who thinks both parties are cringe. Which is a based take.



Doesn't matter. I could have inserted any name. While both parties being cringe is a based take, having the belief that Joe has done basically nothing is not. Sombrero can be a normal dude, but it doesn't change the fact that their statement was nonsense.


----------



## Valwinz (Sep 5, 2022)

the fact that networks don't want to Re air the message tells you how bad it look for him.

i wonder who told him the dictator look was a good look?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 5, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Are you still calling Kyle a white nationalist, or can you reference something else?


The Christchurch Shooter? 

The OK hand symbol shit was an intentional hoax in 2017, and then over the years more actual white nationalists, such as the Christchurch shooter, Richard Spencer, Nick Fuentes, and so on have started doing it. It doesn't matter what the intent was in the beginning if *actual* nazis are doing it. It makes it a symbol that you can identify nazis with. It's the same reason why some people recognize the difference between the number one thousand, four hundred and eighty eight, and a nazi dogwhistle.

Not that I expect you to be smart enough to understand nuance. You probably need someone to tell you what to think first, bot.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 5, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The Christchurch Shooter?
> 
> The OK hand symbol shit was an intentional hoax in 2017, and then over the years more actual white nationalists, such as the Christchurch shooter, Richard Spencer, Nick Fuentes, and so on have started doing it. It doesn't matter what the intent was in the beginning if *actual* nazis are doing it. It makes it a symbol that you can identify nazis with. It's the same reason why some people recognize the difference between the number one thousand, four hundred and eighty eight, and a nazi dogwhistle.
> 
> Not that I expect you to be smart enough to understand nuance. You probably need someone to tell you what to think first, bot.


Ah, the ADL deciding that and you listening to them, explains a very large number of your beliefs and puts a ton of things you've said through a large number of posts into perspective. Thanks for that insight.


----------



## RedColoredStars (Sep 5, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> the fact that networks don't want to Re air the message tells you how bad it look for him.
> 
> i wonder who told him the dictator look was a good look?



Perhaps try watching more than one channel?  Your statement is like a liberal saying the networks don't air Hannity, but all they watch is CNN.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Ah, the ADL deciding that and you listening to them, explains a very large number of your beliefs and puts a ton of things you've said through a large number of posts into perspective. Thanks for that insight.


And by your estimation, who is it we're "supposed" to be listening to?  The MAGAt incels that call every single right-wing terrorist attack a false flag?  It's painfully obvious that y'all just want us to march blindfolded and ass-first into the fourth reich.  Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 5, 2022)

Xzi said:


> And by your estimation, who is it we're "supposed" to be listening to?  The MAGAt incels that call every single right-wing terrorist attack a false flag?  It's painfully obvious that y'all just want us to march blindfolded and ass-first into the fourth reich.  Ain't gonna happen.


You'd just try discrediting anything I'd suggest. But start by turning off and stop reading the worst of the propaganda that is NPR, NY Times, MSNBC, CNN, and the Washington Post and see what other media outlets are saying. Once you are out of that echo chamber start re-evaluation your worldview.


----------



## Valwinz (Sep 5, 2022)

RedColoredStars said:


> Perhaps try watching more than one channel?  Your statement is like a liberal saying the networks don't air Hannity, but all they watch is CNN.


even CNN is shitting on joe


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 5, 2022)

Xzi said:


> And by your estimation, who is it we're "supposed" to be listening to?


I understand this wasn't addressed to me, but to put in my two cents, I'd say listen to everyone. Also, don't listen to anyone. Every pundit on all sides will have small kernels of truth in what they say, and by sifting through everything you can remove the sensationalism, ID politicking, vitriol, etc and form your own opinion on what to believe is right. 

Also just disregard anything with headlines ending in something akin to '...and that's a good thing!', though that's just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 5, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> even CNN is shitting on joe


With all the firings that have been happening, I almost believe the new CEO that was brought in because of the Discovery buyout wants to turn CNN into a real media company that actually walks that fine line and doesn't lean either way. That will be incredibly difficult to pull off and I'm betting on CNN being gone in 2-3 years instead.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> I'd say listen to everyone.


Nah I'm not about to start listening to "infotainment."  You gotta be a real soulless sonuvabitch to support grifters that call Sandy Hook a hoax and shit like that.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 5, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Nah I'm not about to start listening to "infotainment."  You gotta be a real soulless sonuvabitch to support grifters that call Sandy Hook a hoax and shit like that.


So anything that isn't left-wing propaganda is "infotainment"? Come out of the bubble, that's a whole world out here where people experience real happiness and aren't scared and angry all the time.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 5, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> If nazis start doing a gesture, do you think there is value in recognizing that nazis do it? IE, do you think it's unreasonable to say that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



School children are objectively white supremacists.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 5, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Nah I'm not about to start listening to "infotainment."  You gotta be a real soulless sonuvabitch to support grifters that call Sandy Hook a hoax and shit like that.


That's the thing though. I'm not saying to listen to it as gospel, but to take it at face value. Then dissect it. Why are they saying it's a hoax? What do they gain from making statements like those? Strife? Internet fame? A reaction? If there are no small bits of truth in anything they say, I just do what I said before. Sift through it all and find kernels. No kernels? Toss it. 

Everyone has an opinion and a reason for that opinion. Is it your job to look through it all? Of course not. If it troubles/offends/disheartens/angers (and so on), don't do it. I'm just asking you (not just you of course, not singling anyone out here) to expand their viewpoint from Left vs Right and to try and see a bigger picture.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> So anything that isn't left-wing propaganda is "infotainment"? Come out of the bubble, that's a whole world out here where people experience real happiness and aren't scared and angry all the time.


LMAO the fuck are you smoking?  Alex Jones and Donald Trump are red in the face 24/7, there's not a lot of people on this Earth who I can say are objectively more unhappy than them.

And hell yes I'm much more likely to be open-minded when it comes to pro-labor "propaganda" as opposed to grifters who have the names of corporations branded on their asscheeks.  If your ire is directed at immigrants and gay people, it's not directed at the people keeping Republicans living in trailer parks their entire lives.  Talk about a bubble.


----------



## RedColoredStars (Sep 5, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> even CNN is shitting on joe



A fisherman survived in the ocean for 11 days floating in a freezer after his boat sunk, reports say.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> Everyone has an opinion and a reason for that opinion. Is it your job to look through it all? Of course not. If it troubles/offends/disheartens/angers (and so on), don't do it. I'm just asking you (not just you of course, not singling anyone out here) to expand their viewpoint from Left vs Right and to try and see a bigger picture.


I already see the bigger picture, it's not Democrats versus Republicans, it's the proletariat versus the oligarchy.  The reason I end up arguing with a lot more Republicans is because they're seemingly a lot more susceptible to billionaire worship.  Democrats will occasionally argue in favor of someone like Bill Gates because of his charitable donations, but those wouldn't be necessary at all if we taxed wealth at a much higher rate and had proper social safety nets in place.

Meanwhile, Republicans love Trump not in spite of the fact that he's a bigoted dogwhistling piece of shit, but _because of it_. They aspire to have enough money to be like him, free from consequences for their actions. When somebody tells me who they are, I tend to believe them the first time.


----------



## mammastuffing (Sep 5, 2022)

Dang, look at all these right winged nutters grasping for straws.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 5, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Ah, the ADL deciding that and you listening to them, explains a very large number of your beliefs and puts a ton of things you've said through a large number of posts into perspective. Thanks for that insight.


Do you have an argument besides "Disagreeing with me is bad because Trump said so"


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 5, 2022)

Xzi said:


> The problem is that they aren't just "presenting" themselves that way, it's the reality of the way things are now.  Trump has already stated outright that if he ever gains power again, he will purge the entire government and judiciary of everybody who isn't completely loyal to him.  The two-party system has always been shit, but it's ten times worse now that one of them has gone way the fuck off the deep end.
> 
> Literally all we can do is keep electing Dems while keeping their worst neolib instincts in check with labor and unionization movements.  At least until the fat orange sack of shit kicks the bucket and the Republican party hopefully comes to their senses in part or in whole.



Go polish your boots. More marching to do tomorrow


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 6, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Do you have an argument besides "Disagreeing with me is bad because Trump said so"


I have many. Though I hope you're collecting rent with Trump living in your head like that. I never brought him up.

The ADL is near the same level as Rev Al Sharpton in terms of race-baiting and fear-mongering. Just go through their articles and they all read like mirror opposites of all those evil far right-wing sites you complain about.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 6, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I have many. Though I hope you're collecting rent with Trump living in your head like that.* I never brought him up.*
> 
> The ADL is near the same level as Rev Al Sharpton in terms of race-baiting and fear-mongering. Just go through their articles and they all read like mirror opposites of all those evil far right-wing sites you complain about.


Your right, you never brought him up. but you espouse his talking points, so in other words, no, you don't have any other talking points due to being based off of trump.


SScorpio said:


> But start by turning off and stop reading the worst of the propaganda that is NPR, NY Times, MSNBC, CNN, and the Washington Post and see what other media outlets are saying.


This argument here is basically saying "watch fox news or OANN"
Which exactly what Trump has said and told (you) others to do.
And "Fear mongering"

Sheesh. Yeah, fear mongering about how hospitals are mutilating children (No were not talking about the removal foreskin. Which has christian roots) with "sex changes", even though it's completely the fuck made up, because the Republican party/Maga hates anything to do with trans or gay people to the point that they rather have them not exist at all (on that hospital topic in particular, it was a pediatrician that specialized in dealing with trans people)
 Or that mothers who deserve a choice, is somehow "Harvesting babies spines and just want to use it as another form of birth control" Even though any goddamn women would tell you that fuck no, abortions fucking suck and are a last resort.

How about before you try to make a "your fear mongering!!!!" stance, that you yourself quit fear mongering and espousing the same bullshit


----------



## assassinz (Sep 6, 2022)

The fact is that sleepy Joe's low poll/approval ratings are enough to see how well he is failing. Curb your Trump hate. Joe is burying himself, and America.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 6, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> The ADL is near the same level as Rev Al Sharpton in terms of race-baiting and fear-mongering. Just go through their articles and they all read like mirror opposites of all those evil far right-wing sites you complain about.


Race baiting is when you say "hey nazis use this hand motion, but not everyone who uses it is a nazi, so watch out," apparently.

God you people are so fucking fragile.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 6, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Your right, you never brought him up. but you espouse his talking points, so in other words, no, you don't have any other talking points due to being based off of trump.
> 
> This argument here is basically saying "watch fox news or OANN"
> Which exactly what Trump has said and told (you) others to do.
> And "Fear mongering"


Wow, with how broke all you people claim he is, I can't understand how Trump affords the rent living in all your heads.

Anything outside of your echo chamber is just Fox News or OANN with you. Maybe try credible foreign sources like the BBC, Guardian, Nekkai.

But would reading what the rest of the world really thinks of what's going on in the US shatter your world view and force you to go cry in your safe space for a month?


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 6, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Race baiting is when you say "hey nazis use this hand motion, but not everyone who uses it is a nazi, so watch out," apparently.
> 
> God you people are so fucking fragile.


It's calling a duck a duck.

Or a creepy father showering with his teenage daughter a pervert and pedophile.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 6, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> It's calling a duck a duck.


You're right, nazis doing a symbol makes that symbol notable as a nazi symbol. The only intelligent post you've made in this thread.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 6, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> You're right, nazis doing a symbol makes that symbol notable as a nazi symbol. The only intelligent post you've made in this thread.


So, same with the creepy old guy? Or will you continue to do your deflection and choose to remain blind to what you don't want to see?


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 6, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> So, same with the creepy old guy?


Which one?


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 6, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Which one?


Or a creepy father showering with his teenage daughter a pervert and pedophile.

Do you denounce anyone who would sexually molest their own child?


----------



## DCarnage (Sep 6, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Or a creepy father showering with his teenage daughter a pervert and pedophile.
> 
> Do you denounce anyone who would sexually molest their own child?


Hey now, her diary has been confiscated and destroyed by the FBI so it never happened. Also, the people trying to get it to a reliable mainstream media source have been charged and they are awaiting Arkancide any day now.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 6, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Or a creepy father showering with his teenage daughter a pervert and pedophile.
> 
> Do you denounce anyone who would sexually molest their own child?


You didn't answer my question for "which one"
Because I'm thinking a large chunk of the republican party, (hello mat gatz) trump and epstine. And a few democrats (however no hard evidence to truly back it up or confirm it for the later. Mat gatz however voted against bills that would prevent sex trafficking. So that tells you his stance)
They all match the old creepy guy statement. Hence I asked "which one"
But yes I do denounce that. (Let's make it extra obivious/on the record)
 Your literarily talking to a victim right now. My biological father was a child molestor. We don't know if he definitely did THAT. (My mom suspects that it did happen. since there was a day where I shut the hell up as a kid out of blue after coming back from his place)
But, that he was caught for (forcing me to watch porn at the age of 7.) Was still is incredibly fucked. Not like I was already robbed of a childhood or anything like that.
So I'll repeat, I don't support child molestors or sex trafficking period.

So I REALLLLLY appricate tx calling me "supporting child sex trafficking" which also implies THAT part. Without a single piece of evidence outside of linking an article that has nothing to deal with me.  (Hope the sarcasm is obivious if not. No I really don't appricate that)


----------



## City (Sep 6, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> The Christchurch Shooter?


It's official: you're a retard.







This is not the "ok sign". This is the "made you look" sign. This dumbass was a memelord.

How can you be so braindead to think that the "ok sign" is a nazi symbol and then take as example something ENTIRELY DIFFERENT?

Have you ever had a childhood? The fucking "made you look" circle has been around for DECADES. Holy shit. Were you homeschooled? Have you ever had human interactions?

EDIT: actually it's impossible you haven't heard of it even if you were contained in your room 24/7 because popular shows like Malcolm in the Middle explained it



So what the fuck are you? Are you even human? I can't believe people like you exist. Were you born a plant like Timothy Green? Are you some sort of Google experiment? The one that in the end turns to be racist? I don't understand anymore. You barely made any sense with your previous posts but this one, oh boy, this one is the post that takes the cake. Explain.


----------



## dalekman9999 (Sep 6, 2022)

City said:


> That gesture started and ended with the nazis. The "ok" sign has existed for decades, if not centuries, and has actively been used for that. And that's Adolf Hitler, the cover child of the movement. How many members do the proud boys have? Like 20? I can make a neo nazi group and say that shaking hands = nazi symbol. Are you going to stop shaking hands?


Well thats just incorrect it had been a gesture done throughout the world for nearly 500 years for different political and cultural reasons until it was used for the Nazis.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 6, 2022)

City said:


> It's official: you're a retard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that a Bill Murray clone?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 6, 2022)

City said:


> It's official: you're a retard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why does it upset you so much that I hold the incredibly truthful and objectively correct position of "this is a symbol that can both mean "ok," but has also been used by nazis?"


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 6, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> So, same with the creepy old guy? Or will you continue to do your deflection and choose to remain blind to what you don't want to see?


I prefer my arguments stay on topic, I wish you did! I don't know which politician you are vaguely gesturing at but to be frank without a name I don't give a shit who it is.


----------



## Delerious (Sep 6, 2022)

I don't particularly think that what Biden said was properly phrased. MAGA supporters are ultimately on a spectrum, just like most other people. The problem is the ones who support Trump with too much fervor. Also, the statement that half the country is MAGA is highly inaccurate. There are plenty in the Republican/Conservative base who abhor Trump, and acknowledge that he is a problematic figure. Unfortunately, half of those that don't like him are also more along the lines of Tea Party Republicans, which are pretty insane in their own right. I've also met people who are in favor of the idea MAGA, but aren't necessarily attached to Trump - especially after the insanity of "Stop the Steal."

All said, I think Biden should have been more specific to the ones who are vehemently loyal to Trump, otherwise all he did was risk pitting more people against him by putting them all under the same umbrella. The problem I see with the last several years is that too many people on either side of the aisle are too quick to fight each others' ideas by name-calling and other petty tactics. Adding more heat to a reactor will only trigger a meltdown sooner.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 6, 2022)

Delerious said:


> I don't particularly think that what Biden said was properly phrased. MAGA supporters are ultimately on a spectrum, just like most other people. The problem is the ones who support Trump with too much fervor. Also, the statement that half the country is MAGA is highly inaccurate. There are plenty in the Republican/Conservative base who abhor Trump, and acknowledge that he is a problematic figure. Unfortunately, half of those that don't like him are also more along the lines of Tea Party Republicans, which are pretty insane in their own right. I've also met people who are in favor of the idea MAGA, but aren't necessarily attached to Trump - especially after the insanity of "Stop the Steal."
> 
> All said, I think Biden should have been more specific to the ones who are vehemently loyal to Trump, otherwise all he did was risk pitting more people against him by putting them all under the same umbrella. The problem I see with the last several years is that too many people on either side of the aisle are too quick to fight each others' ideas by name-calling and other petty tactics. Adding more heat to a reactor will only trigger a meltdown sooner.


To be fair he did literally say not all Republicans are MAGA Republicans.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 6, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I prefer my arguments stay on topic, I wish you did! I don't know which politician you are vaguely gesturing at but to be frank without a name I don't give a shit who it is.


It is on topic. This topic is about as you call it "Dark Brandon" speech while everyone else saying Pedo Hilter's speech.

Why are they calling him Pedo Hilter? Well, we covered the Hitler part. But the Pedo was showering with his daughter. It was up in the air if Ashley Biden's diary was real. But then two people were recently charged in Federal court and took a plea deal for stealing it. Why would they be charged or take a plea deal for something fake?

In that dairy, Ashely takes about the inappropriate showering with her father Joe Biden.

So do you denounce child molestation? Remember your silence is violence, and we need to believe all women. At least that's what I've been told these past few years.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 7, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Go polish your boots. More marching to do tomorrow


"You're the real nazis for voting for the candidate who respects term limits!"


----------



## Sintrial09 (Sep 7, 2022)

Biden sure does look pretty evil. Can't trust these demonrats.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 7, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Imo the best option is to back politicians and political structures like ranked choice voting specifically to get out of this shit. Republicans manufacture consent by convincing delusional cultists that the Democrats are this evil satan worshipping cult out to literally kill them all, and then Democrats manufacture consent by going "We're the only party that aren't Republicans!" and at that point, who the fuck can you vote for truly to get meaningful action?
> 
> Ultimately a system that allows more than just two of the biggest figureheads to be chosen is the best one.



dont listen to this person they intentionally say dumb shit to get a rise out of you


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 8, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> dont listen to this person they intentionally say dumb shit to get a rise out of you


Sombrero's a cool guy. Why are you mad at him?


----------



## SG854 (Sep 8, 2022)

Hmmm......


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Sombrero's a cool guy. Why are you mad at him?


Prob said somthing that got them pissed at me, dont care anyways, same old threads, same old aruments. I believe its kinda known now that I do shitpost on these threads but do add some beef to them. alot of people do know now, guess they haven't gotten the memo


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Sombrero's a cool guy. Why are you mad at him?



is that your alt?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 8, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> is that your alt?


How the hell am i suppose to be an alt? Look around and you'll see, different view points, active in other places, just look and see.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> How the hell am i suppose to be an alt? Look around and you'll see, different view points, active in other places, just look and see.



Exactly what an alt would say...


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 8, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Exactly what an alt would say...


lamo, just like the Creamu is really WiiMiiSwitch thing all over again


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 8, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> is that your alt?


Yeah I made an alt that's the opposite gender, likes Fallout 3, and has a completely different writing style just to pretend to agree with people on the right on this forum. Dorkas.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> lamo, just like the Creamu is really WiiMiiSwitch thing all over again



This is objectively the first time something like this has ever happened.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 8, 2022)

So now the resident calls half the country a clear and present danger while looking like a fascist/communist with military standing behind him and spent the entire last week repeating how anybody who didn't vote for him is a threat to democracy. And the left cheers it on. So predictable.

It's obvious the left wants a civil war considering it's all that the media seems to want to talk about all week. Hate to disappoint the local leftist trolls, but it isn't gonna happen. This just shows that this is all the left has going into the midterms. No candidate wants Biden to campaign for them or even endorse them.

The Red Speech was a desperation move, pure and simple. There was a reason no network station carried it. It was sold as a presidential address but ended up being a campaign speech with the military illegally used as props.

It is nice to see more clearly the disdain the left views their fellow countrymen and their willingness to use violence to accomplish their goals.


----------



## mrgone (Sep 8, 2022)

to be honest:
like trump said, but applied in this different context, there is the need for a neutral "special master" to decide who the facists are.
maybe someone from another country, one who knows a lot about facists and hitler


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 8, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> It's obvious the left wants a civil war considering it's all that the media seems to want to talk about all week. Hate to disappoint the local leftist trolls, but it isn't gonna happen. This just shows that this is all the left has going into the midterms. No candidate wants Biden to campaign for them or even endorse them.


I still can't understand Democrats calling for civil war. The last one didn't work out so well for them.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I still can't understand Democrats calling for civil war. The last one didn't work out so well for them.


Because modern Dems are the ones flying confederate flags, right?  Not exactly a winning argument there bud.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Because modern Dems are the ones flying confederate flags, right?  Not exactly a winning argument there bud.


The people flying those flags would probably handle a civil war better than the city dwellers. So no, I think it's still accurate.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Because modern Dems are the ones flying confederate flags, right?  Not exactly a winning argument there bud.



Are you saying that Dems from the past have reincarnated as Republicans?  Is that how the karma works?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> The people flying those flags would probably handle a civil war better than the city dwellers. So no, I think it's still accurate.


Both statements cannot be accurate, they contradict one another.  So I'll take this as you conceding that Republicans lost the last civil war.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Are you saying that Dems from the past have reincarnated as Republicans?  Is that how the karma works?


That's how the party switch worked, yes.  The Dixiecrats became Republicans because Democrats started pushing big tent messaging.  Republican candidates have been using the Southern Strategy in elections ever since.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> That's how the party switch worked, yes.  The Dixiecrats became Republicans because Democrats started pushing big tent messaging.  Republican candidates have been using the Southern Strategy in elections ever since.


So the past republicans became interested big "all-inclusive" government and became the democrats?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

tabzer said:


> So the past republicans became interested big "all-inclusive" government and became the democrats?


Yep, more or less.  Modern Republicans want to keep flying the confederate flag with "muh heritage" as their excuse, yet they also want to claim Lincoln as their own.  It'd be mind boggling if they were ever willing to activate their minds for a minute.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Yep, more or less.  Modern Republicans want to keep flying the confederate flag with "muh heritage" as their excuse, yet they also want to claim Lincoln as their own.  It'd be mind boggling if they were ever willing to activate their minds for a minute.



I don't see how some democrats becoming republicans implies that republicans became democrats.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I don't see how some democrats becoming republicans implies that republicans became democrats.


I'm sure not all of them did, but the ones that stuck around were those that had no problem buddying up to confederates and hearing constant dog whistles within the party's messaging.  Nixon, for example, was blatantly anti-black, anti-hispanic, and pro-war/anti-hippie.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 8, 2022)

When and how did they switch?


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> When and how did they switch?


Late 60s/early 70s.  The parties switched in terms of most policies and platforms, but obviously nobody forced voters to switch along with them.  It took quite a bit of time before Democrats were able to regain the popularity of the old Republican party.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Late 60s/early 70s.  The parties switched in terms of most policies and platforms, but obviously nobody forced voters to switch along with them.  It took quite a bit of time before Democrats were able to regain the popularity of the old Republican party.


Didn't something like this happen after/during Reagan's presidency as well? Thought I read it somewhere due to the landslide victory of his second term election. I could very well be wrong though.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> Didn't something like this happen after/during Reagan's presidency as well? Thought I read it somewhere due to the landslide victory of his second term election. I could very well be wrong though.


There was no party switch at that time, though one could consider Reagan's presidency and popularity to be the beginning of neoconservative/neoliberal economic policies.  Or what I'd call the beginning of America's downfall, and the reason so much of our infrastructure and architecture is perpetually stuck in the 80s.  Put another way, it's the gospel of "fuck you I got mine."  Prior to that it was extremely rare for anyone to become a millionaire, and billionaires didn't exist at all.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I'm sure not all of them did, but the ones that stuck around were those that had no problem buddying up to confederates and hearing constant dog whistles within the party's messaging.  Nixon, for example, was blatantly anti-black, anti-hispanic, and pro-war/anti-hippie.



I don't see how any of that suggests that any Republican would join the Democrats.  If the topic of how to manage racism was a dividing issue, I don't see how that would cause Republicans to switch to  the party that threatens them with bigger government and stronger regulation.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I don't see how that would cause Republicans to switch to the party that threatens them with bigger government and stronger regulation.


Lol, because strong regulation was what Republicans were all about before the party switch.  The top tax rate in the 1950s was 90%, and it stayed high through to the 80s.  It's not a coincidence that the middle class thrived most during those decades when the government also provided strong social safety nets.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 8, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I still can't understand Democrats calling for civil war. The last one didn't work out so well for them.


The midterms ain't looking so good for them. This is a desperation move since everybody has moved on from Covid and monkeypox.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 8, 2022)

mrgone said:


> to be honest:
> like trump said, but applied in this different context, there is the need for a neutral "special master" to decide who the facists are.
> maybe someone from another country, one who knows a lot about facists and hitler


Not really. We know who the fascists are, one party fits Umberto Eco's 14 points almost entirely to a T, whereas the Democrats only hit point 10 about half way, and point 13.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Not really. We know who the fascists are, one party fits Umberto Eco's 14 points almost entirely to a T, whereas the Democrats only hit point 10 about half way, and point 13.


Yet the Democrats are ran by a pedophile which you still haven't addressed. Selective hearing I'm sure as you only take pieces of a comment you want ignoring anything else.



LainaGabranth said:


> Not really. We know who the fascists are, Democrats.


I'm glad we're on the same page.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Yet the Democrats are ran by a pedophile which you still haven't addressed.


Now imagine if just calling Biden a creep was enough of a smear, because you have plenty of evidence of that.  The reason it isn't enough is because you know the evidence that Trump is a fucking pedophile is just as strong, if not stronger.



SScorpio said:


> Selective hearing I'm sure as you only take pieces of a comment you want ignoring anything else.


He says, and then immediately does the same thing for the second half of his post.  For that matter you had to go beyond ignoring, to editing the quote.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Now imagine if just calling Biden a creep was enough of a smear, because you have plenty of evidence of that.  The reason it isn't enough is because you know the evidence that Trump is a fucking pedophile is just as strong, if not stronger.


So believe all women except Ashley Biden, gotcha. And Trump was creepy with women, but I've only ever seen it from people who were of age. I guess the Biden case is (D)ifferent.



Xzi said:


> He says, and then immediately does the same thing for the second half of his post.  For that matter you had to go beyond ignoring, to editing the quote.


Wow, you're incredibly observant. It's almost like I used the same post twice to make a point. But you also ignore things because @LainaGabranth does far, far worse in every post. But I'm assuming that (D)ifferent.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Now imagine if just calling Biden a creep was enough of a smear, because you have plenty of evidence of that. The reason it isn't enough is because you know the evidence that Trump is a fucking pedophile is just as strong, if not stronger.


There's video evidence of joe, Only seen one about Trump, and it was from The Hill a few years ago. If you want to provide some more evidence, ill be happy to look at it (Im not trying to being a cunt).


----------



## Cortador (Sep 8, 2022)

City said:


> I'm sure that antagonizing half the country like he did will have no negative consequences whatsoever.



74,216,154 voted for Trump in 2020. A number of polls show that 30% of Trump voters are the ones who believe everything that Trump says.

So 22,264,846. This makes it around 6.5% of the population of the USA.

Where are you getting the numbers for half of the country? 
As far as I'm aware of he is calling 6% of the country fascists.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> There's video evidence of joe, Only seen one about Trump, and it was from The Hill a few years ago. If you want to provide some more evidence, ill be happy to look at it (Im not trying to being a cunt).


Trump bragged about walking into the Miss Teen USA dressing room while many were naked.  The first thing he mentioned about his newborn daughter (sorry, one year old) Tiffany was her tits.  There are multiple extremely creepy photos of him and Ivanka together.  And when asked about what he and Ivanka have in common during a live TV interview, he said "sex" without hesitation.

Apologies for calling him a pedophile, when I should've been calling him an _incestuous_ pedophile.

Receipts:

https://people.com/politics/donald-trump-walks-in-miss-teen-usa-contestants-changing/

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/donald-trump-daughter-breasts-robin-leach_n_5b8111fde4b07295151325bd

https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/161012102650-ivanka-sits-on-trump.jpg  -  https://hollywoodlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/donald-ivanka-trump-throwback-photo-ftr-1.jpg  -  https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EiIY6ASWoAkgeOr.jpg

https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...oked-he-and-ivanka-had-sex-in-common-w446872/

Oh and how could I almost forget that Trump was BFFs with _Jeffrey fucking Epstein._ As far as anyone knows, Trump had him murdered in federal prison to silence him too. Unless you actually believe Epstein committed suicide (lmao).


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Oh and how could I almost forget that Trump was BFFs with _Jeffrey fucking Epstein._ As far as anyone knows, Trump had him murdered in federal prison to silence him too. Unless you actually believe Epstein committed suicide (lmao).


You might want to research Trump and Epstein's falling out. It seems like they partied in the 80/90s. But later had a major falling out after Epstein's dealing with children came out. The parties I saw media referencing between the two involved adults.




Xzi said:


> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/donald-trump-daughter-breasts-robin-leach_n_5b8111fde4b07295151325bd


_“Well, I think she’s got a lot of Marla, she’s a really beautiful baby,” said Trump, who was sat next to Maples. “She’s got Marla’s legs. We don’t know whether or not she’s got this part yet, but time will tell,” Trump added, while cupping his hands to his chest to indicate breasts._

Crass humor, but how is that pedophilia?



Xzi said:


> Trump bragged about walking into the Miss Teen USA dressing room while many were naked.  The first thing he mentioned about his newborn daughter (sorry, one year old) Tiffany was her tits.  There are multiple extremely creepy photos of him and Ivanka together.  And when asked about what he and Ivanka have in common during a live TV interview, he said "sex" without hesitation.
> 
> Apologies for calling him a pedophile, when I should've been calling him an _incestuous_ pedophile.
> 
> ...


Did you read your receipts? Your people article talks about the contestants revealing it to reporters years later. It didn't mention Trump bragging about it like you claimed. Did he barge in and oogling them? I didn't read that. It possible he entered with other people not expecting any to be exposed.



Xzi said:


> https://cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/161012102650-ivanka-sits-on-trump.jpg  -  https://hollywoodlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/donald-ivanka-trump-throwback-photo-ftr-1.jpg  -  https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EiIY6ASWoAkgeOr.jpg


The CNN image looks odd, but without context you can get questionable still images from everyday actions. She was sitting on a single knee of his rather than his crotch though. All of the other images are staged for a photographer and who a father and daughter with a healthy relationship who love each other. Perhaps you don't have children or they hate you?

It's not creepy like Biden kissing his adult daughter on the lips on live TV. But that's (D)ifferent.



Xzi said:


> https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...oked-he-and-ivanka-had-sex-in-common-w446872/


_During a Q&A game called Fave Five, host *Wendy Williams* asked Ivanka, now 34, about her favorite thing she and her father had in common. “Either real estate or golf,” she innocently replied.

Williams, 52, then asked Donald, 70, the same question, prompting an unexpected response. “Well, I was going to say sex, but I can’t relate that to her,” he said, pointing to his eldest daughter, who was visibly mortified by the response.


In 2004, Donald discussed his daughter’s physique during an interview with *Howard Stern*.

“My daughter is beautiful, Ivanka,” he said at the time. The 62-year-old shock jock then said, “Can I say this? A piece of ass.” Donald agreed, simply adding, “Yeah.”_

Again crass humor, and a parent with no filter teasing his adult daughter. Are you saying being sex positive is bad?



Xzi said:


> Oh and how could I almost forget that Trump was BFFs with _Jeffrey fucking Epstein._ As far as anyone knows, Trump had him murdered in federal prison to silence him too. Unless you actually believe Epstein committed suicide (lmao).


He more likely out lived his usefulness to his handlers. He was the party guy that got dirt on people in power for blackmail and control purposes. Did you notice how we still haven't seen the client list? But with how far they had to go to find anything to complain about Trump, if they had video or photos from Epstein, we'd all have seen it six years ago.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 8, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> How the hell am i suppose to be an alt? Look around and you'll see, different view points, active in other places, just look and see.



you all blend together after a while for me


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Yeah I made an alt that's the opposite gender, likes Fallout 3, and has a completely different writing style just to pretend to agree with people on the right on this forum. Dorkas.



so you hate 2 spiritedness? got it


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 8, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> so you hate 2 spiritedness? got it


ah, the one joke...


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 8, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Yet the Democrats are ran by a pedophile which you still haven't addressed. Selective hearing I'm sure as you only take pieces of a comment you want ignoring anything else.


I know this may shock you since your only "arguments" are gishgallops but I stay on topic. You don't.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I know this may shock you since your only "arguments" are gishgallops but I stay on topic. You don't.


As the left *loves* purity tests, where you must deny supporting something otherwise you 100% support it. Thank you for letting everyone know you support pedophiles and child abuse. Am I using that double standard correctly?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 8, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> As the left *loves* purity tests, where you must deny supporting something otherwise you 100% support it. Thank you for letting everyone know you support pedophiles and child abuse. Am I using that double standard correctly?


No one does that. Quit being delusional.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 8, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> No one does that. Quit being delusional.


https://www.npr.org/2020/09/30/9184...ge-trump-declines-to-denounce-white-supremacy

I guess that was (D)ifferent.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> ah, the one joke...



huh?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> As the left *loves* purity tests, where you must deny supporting something otherwise you 100% support it. Thank you for letting everyone know you support pedophiles and child abuse. Am I using that double standard correctly?



and incest! dont forget one of their gods married their brother for a visa, she was SO undesirable that she had to marry her BROTHER, and had kids with him.


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I know this may shock you since your only "arguments" are gishgallops but I stay on topic. You don't.





SScorpio said:


> Thank you for letting everyone know you support pedophiles and child abuse. Am I using that double standard correctly?


you know this is sad if you have to try to paint a member here as a pedo with straight up no evidence.  And then once again, grandstand. It demonstrates that your just throwing shit to fling on the wall to make up for having no good arguments.

How about we get back on topic?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> you know this is sad if you have to try to paint a member here as a pedo with straight up no evidence.  And then once again, grandstand. It demonstrates that your just throwing shit to fling on the wall to make up for having no good arguments.


This is why the right is losing the culture war, because they are ill-equipped for debate when the only thing they have are NPC talking points.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> you know this is sad if you have to try to paint a member here as a pedo with straight up no evidence.  And then once again, grandstand. It demonstrates that your just throwing shit to fling on the wall to make up for having no good arguments.
> 
> How about we get back on topic?


Let's leave any discussions in the public rather than sending private messaging. I have nothing to hide.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> This is why the right is losing the culture war, because they are ill-equipped for debate when the only thing they have are NPC talking points.


Two people were charged with stealing Ashley Biden's diary in a Federal Court and accepted a plea deal. So true or false is the diary real?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Two people were charged with stealing Ashley Biden's diary in a Federal Court and accepted a plea deal. So true or false is the diary real?


Give me five reasons why I should give a shit about this lol


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Give me five reasons why I should give a shit about this lol


Well, you claim the right is ill-equipped for a debate. Yet you refuse to discuss things you don't like the answer to.

If the diary is real, then Ashley Biden discusses in it that she showered with her father as a young teen and she felt it was very inappropriate.  And that she also believes that she was molested at a young age.

So this goes one of two ways.

1) It's real and the president of the US is a pedophile child molester.
2) It's fake, so why the hell were people charged with a fake crime? Because they couldn't have stolen the diary if it wasn't real.


EDIT: Here's the receipt on that diary criminal charges. 
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...king-ashley-bidens-diary-property/ar-AA116g75


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Well, you claim the right is ill-equipped for a debate. Yet you refuse to discuss things you don't like the answer to.
> 
> If the diary is real, then Ashley Biden discusses in it that she showered with her father as a young teen and she felt it was very inappropriate.  And that she also believes that she was molested at a young age.
> 
> ...


Have you considered, the third option, that the claims were fabricated and someone stole the diary thinking they weren't?


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Have you considered, the third option, that the claims were fabricated and someone stole the diary thinking they weren't?


Then Ashley is a very troubled person. Even the New York Times seems to believe the diary came from Ashley. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/05/...biden-diary.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Then Ashley is a very troubled person. Even the New York Times seems to believe the diary came from Ashley. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/11/05/...biden-diary.html?referringSource=articleShare


>project veritas
lmao
you haven't convinced me in the slightest why i should give a shit about any of this, and mentioning that the source of the story is a discredited propaganda outlet is gonna make that way, way harder for you.


----------



## dalekman9999 (Sep 9, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> So now the resident calls half the country a clear and present danger while looking like a fascist/communist with military standing behind him and spent the entire last week repeating how anybody who didn't vote for him is a threat to democracy. And the left cheers it on. So predictable.
> 
> It's obvious the left wants a civil war considering it's all that the media seems to want to talk about all week. Hate to disappoint the local leftist trolls, but it isn't gonna happen. This just shows that this is all the left has going into the midterms. No candidate wants Biden to campaign for them or even endorse them.
> 
> ...


Except he didnt call half the country that at all, you clearly didnt watch it because  he explicitly said that it wasnt half the country he was referring to. He also had the colors of the us flag behind him so i mean..if you thinks thats fascist / communist then..ok.


----------



## tabzer (Sep 9, 2022)

I simply don't think Laina cares if Joe is a pedophile.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

dalekman9999 said:


> Except he didnt call half the country that at all, you clearly didnt watch it because  he explicitly said that it wasnt half the country he was referring to. He also had the colors of the us flag behind him so i mean..if you thinks thats fascist / communist then..ok.


People are reaching extremely hard with one of the most innocuous speeches ever. Seems pretty telling that the Republican party recoils so hard at being called what they are: fascists. The response in this thread is proof enough, if they truly aren't fascists then they shouldn't get so worked up about being called out like that, especially since he didn't call for violence to begin with, he explicitly said just to vote and that violence was unacceptable.

To fascists however, anything other than unyielding support for their death cult of racism and violence is calling for violence against them.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 9, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> you know this is sad if you have to try to paint a member here as a pedo with straight up no evidence.  And then once again, grandstand. It demonstrates that your just throwing shit to fling on the wall to make up for having no good arguments.
> 
> How about we get back on topic?


They also try to paint me as a alt of @LainaGabranth Kinda strange ngl


----------



## smf (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Two people were charged with stealing Ashley Biden's diary in a Federal Court and accepted a plea deal. So true or false is the diary real?


Which diary? The diary that was stolen, or the one that was leaked?


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> They also try to paint me as a alt of @LainaGabranth Kinda strange ngl


Aren't you an alleged alt of several left leaning forum members, though you seem more centrist yourself?


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 9, 2022)

Ephemeral9 said:


> Aren't you an alleged alt of several left leaning forum members, though you seem more centrist yourself?


Not to my knowlage, All i know is that lolcats called me an alt. If you dont mind who started this thing, please tell me who did it


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

smf said:


> Which diary? The diary that was stolen, or the one that was leaked?


The one diary that was both stolen and leaked.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> If you dont mind who started this thing, please tell me who did it


I'm not sure who did, I've just seen the accusation being thrown around a bit in this side of the forum. I wouldn't worry too much about it, you seem like you are your own person/account.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Not to my knowlage, All i know is that lolcats called me an alt. If you dont mind who started this thing, please tell me who did it


I still don't get how one of the guys who gives the least shits about politics is being accused of being a TOP SECRET ULTRA EVIL LEFTIST IN DISGUISE lmao

as if someone wouldn't just make a new account to be equally as left on??? unhinged accusation.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> I still don't get how one of the guys who gives the least shits about politics is being accused of being a TOP SECRET ULTRA EVIL LEFTIST IN DISGUISE lmao
> 
> as if someone wouldn't just make a new account to be equally as left on??? unhinged accusation.


I mean, maybe its because i troll, but if they look into itm im active in alot of the other sides like the EOF. Strange to me, very strange.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> TLDR


"He may be a pedophile, but he's MY pedophile and a Republican so it's fine."  A pathetic but entirely predictable response.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

Xzi said:


> "He may be a pedophile, but he's MY pedophile and a Republican so it's fine."  A pathetic but entirely predictable response.


To be a pedophile one has to have sexual attraction to prepubescent children. So far I have yet to see any evidence that is the case for Trump.

I was given a list of "evidence", yet the information in the articles did not match what they were represented as in the post.

Is Trump a pompous arrogant asshole who's rich, drives expensive fast cars, and fucks super models? Yes, yes he is.

Is he a creep towards children? I haven't seen an evidence to suggest this. Feel free to provide it from a reliable source of news.


----------



## Ephemeral9 (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Is Trump a pompous arrogant asshole who's rich, drives expensive fast cars, and fucks super models? Yes, yes he is.


I feel that he'd also be more liked overall if he just stayed off of Twitter. I mean, the shitposts were entertaining, but not necessarily helpful for his PR. Then again, I'm no political consultant, and he still has the world's eye on him (and as they say, all press is good press).


----------



## Xzi (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Is he a creep towards children? I haven't seen an evidence to suggest this.


I just gave you more evidence than you have against Biden.  I don't enjoy defending him, and I'm even willing to agree with you that Biden has been creepy around kids.  But if the bar for that is just sniffing, we both know damn well Trump is guilty of at least that much and more. So pick a lane: are both Biden and Trump creeps (with pedophile undertones), or is their behavior acceptable? I'd argue the former.

To wit: the only reason people were willing to ignore Biden's obvious flaws is because he was running against a man who consists _solely_ of flaws and no redeeming qualities.


----------



## WG481 (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Only one person last night was calling for violence. It's an odd decision to do so two months before the mid term elections. It seems like it will driving more of the undesirables to the polls.


Define undesirables.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 9, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Trump bragged about walking into the Miss Teen USA dressing room while many were naked.  The first thing he mentioned about his newborn daughter (sorry, one year old) Tiffany was her tits.  There are multiple extremely creepy photos of him and Ivanka together.  And when asked about what he and Ivanka have in common during a live TV interview, he said "sex" without hesitation.
> 
> Apologies for calling him a pedophile, when I should've been calling him an _incestuous_ pedophile.
> 
> ...


Question, If Words convict him, but we havent seen actions from him however joe biden has shown action.

Biden proof is alot stronger than this, however i wont take it proof out of consiteration with trump. If you want to back up your claim more


----------



## Xzi (Sep 9, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> Question, If Words convict him, but we havent seen actions from him however joe biden has shown action.
> 
> Biden proof is alot stronger than this, however i wont take it proof out of consiteration with trump.


How is the proof against Biden any stronger?  There are videos and images of him sniffing children.  There are videos and images of Trump molesting his own daughter and implying he's slept with her.

Here's a long list of other accusations (with sources) against Trump: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_sexual_misconduct_allegations (includes the interview with Howard Stern where he brags about walking into teen dressing rooms).


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I just gave you more evidence than you have against Biden.  I don't enjoy defending him, and I'm even willing to agree with you that Biden has been creepy around kids.  But if the bar for that is just sniffing, we both know damn well Trump is guilty of at least that much and more. So pick a lane: are both Biden and Trump creeps (with pedophile undertones), or is their behavior acceptable? I'd argue the former.
> 
> To wit: the only reason people were willing to ignore Biden's obvious flaws is because he was running against a man who consists _solely_ of flaws and no redeeming qualities.


Perhaps you should dispute my arguments against your evidence rather that just typing TLDR.

As far as I'm aware making dirty jokes isn't a crime, though it can get groans and gross some people out.



Xzi said:


> How is the proof against Biden any stronger?  There are videos and images of him sniffing children.  There are videos and images of Trump molesting his own daughter and implying he's slept with her.
> 
> Here's a long list of other accusations (with sources) against Trump: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Trump_sexual_misconduct_allegations (includes the interview with Howard Stern where he brags about walking into teen dressing rooms).


Where are these videos and photos of him molesting is daughter that you claim are out there? The ones in your other post only suggest that to people who don't have healthy family relationships. Posing for photos and a daughter kissing her father on the check, scandalous.

From your Wikipedia article. Where are the references to allegations with prepubescent children? Could you point them out, because I can't find any.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Where are these videos and photos of him molesting is daughter that you claim are out there? The ones in your other post only suggest that to people who don't have healthy family relationships.


Daughters don't give fathers lap dances in healthy relationships, unless you're going by Alabama standards.  That would explain a lot.



SScorpio said:


> From your Wikipedia article. Where are the references to allegations with prepubescent children? Could you point them out, because I can't find any.


Then you're intentionally putting blinders on.  Here's a link directly to the subsection about Trump walking in on dressing rooms, which includes Miss Teen USA dressing rooms: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donal...duct_allegations#Pageant_dressing_room_visits

If you're willing to dismiss all the evidence presented here, then there's no reason why you shouldn't apply the same standard of dismissal to BIden.  Again, you do you.  I have no problem calling either or both of them out on their disgusting behavior, because I don't worship politicians and I sure as shit don't worship the rich solely for being rich.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Daughters don't give fathers lap dances in healthy relationships, unless you're going by Alabama standards.  That would explain a lot.
> 
> 
> Then you're intentionally putting blinders on.  Here's a link directly to the subsection about Trump walking in on dressing rooms, which includes Miss Teen USA dressing rooms: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donal...duct_allegations#Pageant_dressing_room_visits
> ...


I'm not, the youngest girl in any of those "events" is listed at 15. I asked about prepubescent children.

I know this can be confusing to some people, but normal children have been through puberty at that age, and thus they wouldn't be targeted by pedophiles.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> I'm not, the youngest girl in any of those "events" is listed at 15. I asked about prepubescent children.
> 
> I know this can be confusing to some people, but normal children have been through puberty at that age, and thus they wouldn't be targeted by pedophiles.


LMAO now you're trying to move the goalposts on _pedophilia_? That's when you know you've already lost the argument. There is no distinction between age groups within the law, and there is no moral high ground to be found there.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

Xzi said:


> LMAO now you're trying to move the goalposts on _pedophilia_? That's when you know you've already lost the argument. There is no distinction between age groups within the law, and there is no moral high ground to be found there.


No, just you not understanding that the cutoff for pedophilia has pretty much always been 13.

Since you OK with Wikipedia as a reliable source:
*Pedophilia* (alternatively spelt *paedophilia*) is a psychiatric disorder in which an adult or older adolescent experiences a primary or exclusive sexual attraction to prepubescent children. Although girls typically begin the process of puberty at age 10 or 11, and boys at age 11 or 12, criteria for pedophilia extend the cut-off point for prepubescence to age 13. A person must be at least 16 years old, and at least five years older than the prepubescent child, for the attraction to be diagnosed as pedophilia.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

"Umm, actually, this isn't TRUE pedophilia, because pedophiles actually want THIS age range!"
Genuinely psychotic behavior. Very suspicious argument to make tbh.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "Umm, actually, this isn't TRUE pedophilia, because pedophiles actually want THIS age range!"
> Genuinely psychotic behavior. Very suspicious argument to make tbh.


It's the argument he _has_ to try to make for the sake of daddy Trump. Completely abhorrent. I suppose there's a good reason a lot of Trump cultists proudly refer to themselves as "centipedes" or "deplorables."


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> "Umm, actually, this isn't TRUE pedophilia, because pedophiles actually want THIS age range!"
> Genuinely psychotic behavior. Very suspicious argument to make tbh.


Pedophilia is a clinically defined mental disorder. That you have to try redefining it to "get Trump" says all that needs to be said.

There are separate laws that involve criminal sexual behavior with a minor, but so far Trumps has not been convinced of that.

If you make the accusation that Trump is a pedophile, you need to back that up with evidence. Nothing you have said meets the clinical definition. But I guess your definition is (D)ifferent from the one every sane person on Earth uses.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Pedophilia is a clinically defined mental disorder. That you have to try redefining it to "get Trump" says all that needs to be said.
> 
> There are separate laws that involve criminal sexual behavior with a minor, but so far Trumps has not been convinced of that.
> 
> If you make the accusation that Trump is a pedophile, you need to back that up with evidence. Nothing you have said meets the clinical definition. But I guess your definition is (D)ifferent from the one every sane person on Earth uses.


This may shock you, but I am not Xzi. Try to stay on topic, cuck.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> This may shock you, but I am not Xzi. Try to stay on topic, cuck.


I realize that, I was replying to your "it's not true pedophilia comment". I also see you have reverted to childish name calling as you have no other argument. I'm happy to accept your defeat, though this test of mental capability wasn't very strenuous.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> Pedophilia is a clinically defined mental disorder. That you have to try redefining it to "get Trump" says all that needs to be said.
> 
> There are separate laws that involve criminal sexual behavior with a minor, but so far Trumps has not been convinced of that.
> 
> If you make the accusation that Trump is a pedophile, you need to back that up with evidence. Nothing you have said meets the clinical definition. But I guess your definition is (D)ifferent from the one every sane person on Earth uses.



"Trump's attracted to minors but not prepubescent minors" is a hell of a play.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 9, 2022)

Sicklyboy said:


> "Trump's attracted to minors but not prepubescent minors" is a hell of a play.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> View attachment 326524



Wow, where to begin with that one.

1, imagine unironically posting a color by numbers age of consent chart from "Uncle Merv" and thinking that it bolsters your anti-pedophilia argument

2,


SScorpio said:


> the youngest girl in any of those "events" is listed at 15



I don't see 15 on your map there bucko.

Sorry, editing in #3 here: wasn't the argument that he's _not _a pedophile because nobody in those incidents was over under 13? So why are you sharing a map of where and at what age minors can finally consent to sexual relationships with adults?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 9, 2022)

Also,



SScorpio said:


> No, just you not understanding that the cutoff for pedophilia has pretty much always been 13.
> 
> Since you OK with Wikipedia as a reliable source:
> *Pedophilia* (alternatively spelt *paedophilia*) is a psychiatric disorder in which an adult or older adolescent experiences a primary or exclusive sexual attraction to prepubescent children. Although girls typically begin the process of puberty at age 10 or 11, and boys at age 11 or 12, criteria for pedophilia extend the cut-off point for prepubescence to age 13. A person must be at least 16 years old, and at least five years older than the prepubescent child, for the attraction to be diagnosed as pedophilia.



So by the same line of thinking, you must not think that the guy who raped a 10 year old Ohio girl, who was being forced to carry the fetus to term by laws implemented by the anti-pedophile, anti-groomer conservatives, is also not a pedophile solely on grounds of the fact that the victim is developed enough to become pregnant.

Which, really, that's a hell of a perspective. I think even the most by-the-book conservatives would still call him a pedophile.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 9, 2022)

Scorpio not be a pedophile challenge (Dante Must Die mode)


----------



## tabzer (Sep 10, 2022)

SScorpio said:


> View attachment 326524


You are making the wrong argument if you want to defend Trump.

Obviously Xzi would like to justify Biden's pedophilia by rationalizing Trump as one too.

Laina might be a pedophile or pedophile apologist, so doesn't actually present an argument.

Now it looks like you are doing the Whoopi Goldberg thing.

I personally think reliance on the dressing room anecdote as a desperate reach.


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 10, 2022)

Sicklyboy said:


> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't make that call I never saw her picture. Did it ever get released with privacy laws related to children? That said, she may have just started puberty and still looked like a small child who would attract a pedophile.

So while him being a pedophile is debatable, him being a child rapist is not. I believe he was a 26-year-old illegal alien, and the parents didn't want to press charges or go through the reporting in Ohio which would have allowed her to get an abortion there so he didn't end up getting deported. Really defending someone who raped your 10-year-old daughter, will the leftist mind know no limit?


----------



## SScorpio (Sep 10, 2022)

tabzer said:


> You are making the wrong argument if you want to defend Trump.
> 
> Obviously Xzi would like to justify Biden's pedophilia by rationalizing Trump as one too.
> 
> ...


If you read the information on it, the dressing room was a very big stretch. It mentioned the youngest being 15, but was there only one? Uncle Merve's coloring map is meant to shock and disgust while educating that in many areas 16 years old is the age of concent. Going after someone that age while very creepy, would not be thought of as pedophilia.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Sep 10, 2022)

dalekman9999 said:


> Except he didnt call half the country that at all, you clearly didnt watch it because  he explicitly said that it wasnt half the country he was referring to. He also had the colors of the us flag behind him so i mean..if you thinks thats fascist / communist then..ok.


Saying that 75 million people are a threat to " " "democracy" " " and should be dealt with sounds a little semi-fascist, dontcha think? Trump attacked the corrupt corporate media and the politicians, not the voters when he was president.

Sponge-Brains Shits-Pants just gave KLANtifa the go ahead to commit violence to protect " " "democracy" " ".


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 10, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Saying that 75 million people are a threat to " " "democracy" " " and should be dealt with sounds a little semi-fascist, dontcha think? Trump attacked the corrupt corporate media and the politicians, not the voters when he was president.
> 
> Sponge-Brains Shits-Pants just gave KLANtifa the go ahead to commit violence to protect " " "democracy" " ".


hey how do you feel about him explicitly saying violence is not the answer, and that no one who supports him should be violent? curious about that :^)


----------

